# Time to bring sexyback....



## Devlin (Feb 10, 2007)

I have let myself go way too much.  I have taken atleast 3 months off from the gym and I do not like what I see when I look in the mirror so it's beyond time to get my body back.  

Now that I am working in the office I should have more regular hours which will allow me to schedule my life better.  I do have to schedule time right after work to feed and work my horse, however working my horse will also be a leg and core workout for me.


----------



## goob (Feb 10, 2007)

Devlin said:


> I have let myself go way too much.  I have taken atleast 3 months off from the gym and I do not like what I see when I look in the mirror so it's beyond time to get my body back.
> 
> Now that I am working in the office I should have more regular hours which will allow me to schedule my life better. * I do have to schedule time right after work to feed and work my horse, however working my horse will also be a leg and core workout for me.*



Wow, that's a novel way of getting to work.  I used to have a saddal for my Great Dane, people would give me funny looks when i rode into my parking space at 9am.

Good luck with your return.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 10, 2007)

Without further ago......

Short cardio & Chest

*Treadmill*- 20 minutes
5 minutes: 3.5
7 minutes: 4.5
8 minutes: 3.5
Miles: 1.26

*Flat bench*
45 x 12
55 x 12
65 x 10   I'm amazed I could do this with so much time off.

*Incline DB*
15 x 12
20 x 12
20 x 10  

*DB fly*
20 x 8, 8  

I decided I would go back to P/RR/S.  With so much time off I opted for a modified rep range for the first week.  All I have to say about today is.....OMG I am going to be so sore tomorrow  The flat bench felt great and I was shocked that I was able to hit as many reps with those weights after so much time off.  However, I felt the time off when I got to the last set of inclines.  I wanted 15's for the fly, but they were MIA so I grabbed the 20's and body wasn't too happy, but I got decent sets done.  I left the gym feeling a pump which I am still feeling now, 5 hours later  Of course I also rode my horse after the gym and she gave me an all over body workout (my horse was feeling very good   ) Now to rest, relax and do it again tomorrow.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 10, 2007)

woohoo!  New digs for Devlin!  Hooray!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 10, 2007)

Great!  A new journal to whore up...  er, I mean visit on a regular basis.  Yeah, that's it.  Visit.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 10, 2007)

Opps forgot to add...since I'm basically starting to train all over again... I may as well post that I'm starting out (as of this afternoon) at 128 lbs.  I want to get down to atleast 120.  I don't know what my body fat is and not sure I want to know.  I'll try to get measurements tomorrow.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm so glad to see you back on here Dev!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 11, 2007)

Welcome back, Great return Sister Devlin!!!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 11, 2007)

Pylon said:


> woohoo!  New digs for Devlin!  Hooray!!!



  Now I just need to keep working on getting new physical digs.  Things are still quiet at the complex, but no news on a suspect or arrests for the fire.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 11, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Great!  A new journal to whore up...  er, I mean visit on a regular basis.  Yeah, that's it.  Visit.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 11, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> I'm so glad to see you back on here Dev!!



Thanks Billie.  I wouls love to say it feels good to be back, but damn it I can't lift my arms over my head due to the DOMS in my arms, chest and lats


----------



## Devlin (Feb 11, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Welcome back, Great return Sister Devlin!!!



Thanks Arch.  I'm feeling the return that's for sure.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2007)

hey hottie!
hhmm...well..now  that YOU'RE back..I might as well go....


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 12, 2007)

Hows that soreness today??? Hope all is well in Devland!!!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 12, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> hey hottie!
> hhmm...well..now  that YOU'RE back..I might as well go....


----------



## Devlin (Feb 12, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Hows that soreness today??? Hope all is well in Devland!!!



The right side is still hurting, but the left side is ok.  Guess that tells me which side is more dominate


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 12, 2007)

Devlin said:


> The right side is still hurting, but the left side is ok.  Guess that tells me which side is more dominate


----------



## Pylon (Feb 13, 2007)

heya Dev!  Any of our storm get over you way?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 13, 2007)

Hope your safe and warm Sister Devlin!!!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 13, 2007)

Pylon said:


> heya Dev!  Any of our storm get over you way?



Yeah it's dumping buckets of rain on us, but it's not too much above freezing so it's a really nasty cold rain.  On top of it, temps are supposed to drop well below freezing tonight


----------



## Pylon (Feb 13, 2007)

hmm....sounds vaguely familiar.  

Stay warm!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 13, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Hope your safe and warm Sister Devlin!!!



Yep, just don't have cold running water yet again      Just over a week ago our bright maintance department worked on the cold water and forgot to turn it back on so the pipes froze.  I'm thinking they have done that again for some ungodly reason.  Atleast I have hot water so far.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 13, 2007)

Well the front of my right shoulder still hurts a bit, think I may have actually gone beyond DOMS and actually strained the joint   I haven't made it back to the gym yet, however I did work my abs at home tonight   Not much, just a couple sets of situps, bicycles, straight leg raises.  Something is better than nothing.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 17, 2007)

Where ya at, kid?


----------



## Devlin (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm here.  Just been getting out of work late.  Planning to hit the gym tomorrow, but only if I am able to get there through the snow here.  Hopefully our parking lot with the hill will be cleared, unlike right now


----------



## Pylon (Feb 18, 2007)

Take heart, Dev.  A warm wind is blowing your way.  It's in the high 30s here today (feels great in the sun!) and it is supposed to be in the 50s tomorrow!  I'm betting you get it Tuesday.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 18, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Take heart, Dev.  A warm wind is blowing your way.  It's in the high 30s here today (feels great in the sun!) and it is supposed to be in the 50s tomorrow!  I'm betting you get it Tuesday.



Thanks Py.  I actually love snow, but when there is ice under the snow and you have to drive up a hill, it's a bitch.  They actually didn't plow or salt our hill/parking lot till the wee hours of the morning.  What's up with that     Atleast it was clear when I wanted to go out this morning and it just about dry now, however our walks are still completely snow covered


----------



## Devlin (Feb 18, 2007)

I made it to the gym today  

Listing my workout from memory since I was an idiot and forgot my journal in my gym bag that is in my truck.  I have already made two trips to my truck to bring in laundry and groceries and not making a third on my tired legs.

*Legs with some cardio*

*Treadmill*- 20 minutes
Miles: 1.35 
Max HR: 165, Min HR: 125
Ave HR: 145

*Nebula Leg Press*
90 x 12
180 x 12
200 x 10 

*SLDL*
45 X 12
65 X 12
85 X 12  

*Standing Calf Raises* (feet normal, toes pointed in, toes pointed out)
3 x 100 x 10, 10, 10

My quads maintained more strength than I had expected.  However, the hamstrings were not too happy with the SLDL.  I think my hamstrings were tight to begin with and if I had stretched them out more the SLDL's would not have hit me as hard as they did.  The calf raises were not too bad until the last set and I blew through the last set instead of doing a slower tempo like I usually do.  Overall not a bad workout.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 18, 2007)

Great w/o Sister Devlin!!! Glad to have ya back!!!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 18, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Great w/o Sister Devlin!!! Glad to have ya back!!!



Thanks Arch.  It feels good to get back into it.  I still need to manage my time a bit better, but it is getting there.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 18, 2007)

I can see why you passed up the 3rd trip out after working legs like that.  well done!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 19, 2007)

Pylon said:


> I can see why you passed up the 3rd trip out after working legs like that.  well done!



Yeah my legs are really feeling it today.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 19, 2007)




----------



## Devlin (Feb 19, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


>


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 19, 2007)

How are them legs feelin now Sister Devlin??? Hang on Warm weather is on it's way!!!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 19, 2007)

Archangel said:


> How are them legs feelin now Sister Devlin??? Hang on Warm weather is on it's way!!!



OMG they are sore  

It warmed up today...snow almost all gone.  Now we have mud


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 20, 2007)

Heya hun how goes it?  Didn't notice you started a new journal...I haven't had time to get in here much LOL.

Glad your on the ball someones gotta be heh.

Man I hope these next few days melt this god awfull snow!!  Its suppose to be like 40 degrees today which would be awsome...I need some warmer days at work!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 21, 2007)

OMG my left calf is still hurting big time from DOMS  I had planned to go to the gym tonight after work, but my day went to hell in a handbasket real fast.  Ended up getting out of work late and then spent a fair amount of time on the phone with my mortgage broker.  Bad news, kinda, I need to dig up tax returns, pay stubs, bank statements, etc.  Good news....based on the information she had which was basic, she was able to get me approved for a mortgage  Now we just need to clean some things up, work on getting me the best mortgage, then settle on a house.  If everything works out I may be able to go after a house within the month


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 21, 2007)

Awesome news, Best wishes for you and a new house!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 22, 2007)

Congrats!  Hope it works out quickly for you!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 25, 2007)

Well bring sexy back where are ya?!?!

Hey grats ont he mortgage!!!  I am working on getting all that settled out as well!!!  I wish the best of luck to ya I know the feeling!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope you are able to find a house Dev....that would be great!! Are you looking for something with some land for the horsie?


----------



## Devlin (Feb 26, 2007)

As of today I am looking for something that I can afford without a problem and that I will be comfy living in for a long while.  If it has land great, if not I will settle if I am comfy with the place.  I'm in a big hurry to move now since...  you guessed it I woke up to fire alarms this morning.  At 4:30AM I thought my alarm clock sounded funny and soon realized it was fire alarms.  This time it was the building across the parking lot.  Thankfully the building had sprinklers installed when it was rebuilt this past year (it burned down in 2005) and the sprinklers put the fire out.   However, there was water damage to atleast 2 other units, one of which may have been occupied by a local cop.  Another surprise, the fire department has already ruled the latest fire as arson.  Wonder what gave them that clue  Let's see we do't have gas coming to our apartments since they are all electric units.  Could it have been the strong smell of gas that we all smelled coming from the building   Or maybe it was the fact it was the onwer of the complex's apartment that burned this morning? Or maybe it was the gas smell from or near the owner's place    If the fire wasn't enough.  They had to turn the water main off to stop the sprinkers so the complex went without water.  Now my home phone line doesn't work   Thank god I am able to snag someone's wireless net work or I wouldn't be online right now.  The upside...I have an appointment for wednesday with my mortgage broker so hopefully by the end of the week I can start to really look for a house.  

Sorry for the ranting...it's just been one hell of a day.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 26, 2007)

Rant away SIster Devlin!!! You will be in my thoughts and Prayers on this, Best Wishes for wen.!!!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 27, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Rant away SIster Devlin!!! You will be in my thoughts and Prayers on this, Best Wishes for wen.!!!



Thanks Arch.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 27, 2007)

Ughh I hate my apartment complex!!!!  No fires today, but the residents around me and including me are well pissed at the complex.  Last night my land line for my phone didn't work until late.  Last night and this morning the hot water was hot, but not nearly as hot as it had been.  It had been the water would get so hot it would scald you.  Residents who units were damaged by water from the fire yesterday were told by the complex they can not break their lease with out paying penalities that amount to $1500+.  Others in the complex, including myself, want to break our leases because we don't feel safe here after atleast 2 arson fires in less than 2 months.  What can we do? Well I got home to a notice posted by other residents who have reserved a meeting room in the nearby library and we are going to meet to discuss uniting to combat the complex.   Hopefully if we get enough residents together along with the media and a lawyer or two we can get the complex to back down so we can break our leases without killing our checkbooks.

Again sorry for the ranting.  It's just the whole situation of worring about if another fire is going to happen, if my building will be next, if I will have water, if my dogs will still be in my apartment or will have they been let loose because of the units being evacuated for some reason.  Add in hoping I can get a mortgage I can afford tomorrow, if I can find a house I can be comfy in for many years, a house I can afford, a house I can get into ASAP.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 27, 2007)

Good luck with the shopping, and I hope you stay safe until then.  At the very least, I would put your request to break your lease in writing and ask for a written response.  Let the landlord know you are making a record of their stance, and should anything happen to you or your possessions as a result of their inability to provide security after repeated arson incidents and their unwillingness to allow you to leave an unsafe situation will result in serious fiduciary damages owed to you.  (And I didn't even go to law school!)


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 28, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Good luck with the shopping, and I hope you stay safe until then.  At the very least, I would put your request to break your lease in writing and ask for a written response.  Let the landlord know you are making a record of their stance, and should anything happen to you or your possessions as a result of their inability to provide security after repeated arson incidents and their unwillingness to allow you to leave an unsafe situation will result in serious fiduciary damages owed to you.  (And I didn't even go to law school!)


Great advise!!!!

Rant on sweety we know its difficult but you will move on to a better place.  Sounds like you guys are getting a handle on all this just make sure you dont let down and dont give up.  Keep pressuring them and they will cave.

Push come to shove I can set his place on fire for ya...I just have ways them hillbilly fireman dont know about


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 28, 2007)

You should call those folks from CSI - they'd have this thing solved within an hour.  

Good luck on the house hunting.  The sooner you get out of that apt the better.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 28, 2007)

Brother Pylon has Great advice, Wishing you nothing but the BEST Sister Devlin!!!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks guys.  It's just so friggin frustrating.  I have soooo many things up in the air right now in regards to the apartement issues, a mortgage, finding a house that my mind is  

Updates....
1. Mortgage...I met with my broker tonight and we firmed up the application with my pay records, bank statements, investment statements, tax returns for 2004, 2005 and yes 2006 (atleast my taxes are done for this year   ).  My best shot at a mortgage payment that I can afford is via an FHA mortgage.  I have to write a letter for it explaining my credit and once that is submitted an approval can take 2-5 days  

2. Home search...OMG there are sooo many homes to search through.  So many options to ponder.  I have my main list of things I would like in a home such as 3 bedrooms, 2 bath, decent size lot (.25 acre or more), non-cookie cutter house (can't stand when all the homes in a development look exactly the same), garage, close to work and my horse's home if possible.  However, I am also considering a location that is 20-30 miles from work , but while it is more travel that cost more in gas, it is 10+ acres (home for horse and me   ) and listing price is much less than closer to work ($50,000 less).   

3. Apartment issues...tonight there was a resident arranged meeting at our local library to discuss the fires and breaking our leases.  Our landlord does not want to let us break our leases period even though there is a out written in.  The out requires 60 days notice and an extra months rent.  Personally, I don't mind giving 60 days notice since in reality it will probably be close to 60 days before all of my ducks will be in a row with a mortgage, a home, settlement on a home.  However, I have issues with the extra month rent.  I was also having issues with the lack of apparent lack of concern about the safety of the residents.  There was about 2 dozen residents at the meeting, an attorney that represents tenants in low income settings and reporters from 2 local news stations.  The lawyer basically said that unless our units or building were damaged by the fires, we have to abide by our leases or if there are things in our buildings that need to be repaired we can give notice to the complex that if the repairs are not made in 14 days the lease will be terminated.  However, one resident who's unit received significant water damage in the last fire has retained a lawyer who has agreed to represent any resident who wants to break their lease.  He will represent the group for $125 an hour and go after the complex to allow us to break our leases without giving the 60 days notice or paying the penalty.  A few of the residents present tonight have signed new leases at other complexes or are about to sign at a new complex and some are moving this weekend.  Others, like me, are not sure what to do or do not have enough $$$ to pull 2 rents for a month or do not have another place lined up yet.  I would like to give notice, but I would also like to have a more secure feeling that I would have a place to move to in say 60 days.  In the mean time, the complex is paying off duty police officers to sit in the parking lot at night in uniform and in their cruisers.  

Sorry for the novel, it's been a busy evening and I have lots of things to do, think about and decide on.  Atleast I will be able to sleep tonight with a police officer sitting in the parking lot where I can see him when I look out.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 28, 2007)

Sounds like things are getting better and have been made safer.  That's a good thing.

when is your lease up?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2007)

Hey you! Well, I told you my position of what to do on the phone. Now...git 'er done!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 1, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Sounds like things are getting better and have been made safer.  That's a good thing.
> 
> when is your lease up?



It's safer with the police here at night, but still too many things have happened here.  

It's not up until the end of July.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 1, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> Hey you! Well, I told you my position of what to do on the phone. Now...git 'er done!



I know.  It's just such a huge step taking the plunge and buying a home/land.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 3, 2007)

Figured I better check in here since I haven't for a couple of days.  I'm still alive and well, living in torch land.   Sorry it's late and I should be in bed, but instead a noise that sounded like a small explosion had me jumping out of bed into the cold in pj's atleast.    After determining it was just a tire blowing out on the highway nearby , I grabbed the partial bottle of Mike's hard lemonade out of the fridge and proceeded to take the bottle and a mug out onto the balcony where I sat trying to settle my nerves.  I would like to say it worked, but instead between my nerves, the breeze and the temps being below freezing I was shaking so bad I retreated inside to check in here and write my letter to terminate my lease.   

I half dread breaking my lease right now because I don't have a firm mortgage and even worse I haven't picked a place to put in an offer.  Here I am living in a complex that has had atleast 6 arson fires since Aug 2006 and I'm considering staying because I hate taking a chance that everything could fall through on getting a house or that I'll make an offer on a place, but will not be able to move in until after my 60 day notice to leave my apartment. UGHHH why can't life be easier   or why can't I atleast hit the Power Ball   

Sorry all, I just can't explain all the feelings, emotions I'm going through right now between excitment, trepidation, nervous, scared, living in fear that there will be another fire at who knows what time and fear that one way or another I may not have a secure roof over my head is got me freaked.  Atleast I can see our nightly police officer in the lot which helps a bit.  Well off to write a letter.....


----------



## Devlin (Mar 4, 2007)

Well I did it...I dropped my letter terminating my lease in the mail this evening  I have passed the point of no return.  It's either buy a house or rent somewhere else.   

Burner....thank you soo much.  I know I'm not easy to deal with right now, but you have helped me so much.  If only you were here, you could be my realtor  

Ohh I also went to the gym today  

*Cardio & Shoulders*

*Treadmill*
Time: 25 minutes
Miles: 1.67 
Max HR: 166

*DB shoulder press*
15 x 12, 12
20 x 4 ds 15 x 5

*Upright rows*
30 x 12, 12, 12

*Bent over rows*
22.5 x 12, 12

The cardio felt great.  While on the treadmill I remembered, the American Diabetes Association walk/run is around June2/3 and I want to try better my time for the 2.5 mile run.  So time to think about training for it  Shoulders didn't feel bad, but I just kinda muddled my way through a workout.  Not really thrilled with it, but it was better than nothing.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 5, 2007)

Great w/o Sister Devlin!!! Just take some deep breathes, you'll be ok my Friend!!! Best wishes in your journey, you'll be just fine!!!

Didn't go to the Arnold, long story but to sum it up, my father and I aren't on speaking terms, so the "trip" went out the window!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 6, 2007)

Dev   How the heck are ya sister?  I've breezed through your new journal and 1) glad to see you're moving forward with housing.  I hope you get out of your lease and aren't put out too much. 2) I hope you find a house that you like. 3) Glad to see you back in the groove of things too.  

I too just got back to land of the living -- so to speak.  So I'm runnin' around here hittin' up all of my old haunts!!  

Hope you're doing well sweetie.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 6, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Great w/o Sister Devlin!!! Just take some deep breathes, you'll be ok my Friend!!! Best wishes in your journey, you'll be just fine!!!
> 
> Didn't go to the Arnold, long story but to sum it up, my father and I aren't on speaking terms, so the "trip" went out the window!!!



Thanks Arch.  I want out of my apartment so bad and I would love to get a house with land.  The house and land seem so close, but I am sooo scared I will be fighting to survive month to month.  I just have to keep taking it one day at a time and hopefully all of the cards will fall into place.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 6, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Dev   How the heck are ya sister?  I've breezed through your new journal and 1) glad to see you're moving forward with housing.  I hope you get out of your lease and aren't put out too much. 2) I hope you find a house that you like. 3) Glad to see you back in the groove of things too.
> 
> I too just got back to land of the living -- so to speak.  So I'm runnin' around here hittin' up all of my old haunts!!
> 
> Hope you're doing well sweetie.



Hey Fit  How am I?     I think that sums me up  
1. Yes moving forward quickly on a loan.  Just waiting for a approval for FHA or otherwise we go conventional.  I want FHA because the payments will be  lower than conventional, but just have to wait and see.  I will get out of the lease  If they want to hit me with penalities I'm going to tell them to sue me and take it to a jury trial.  NO jury here will side with the complex after everything that has happened here.  
2.  I plan to find a house I like, but it will not be my dream home    Right now my goal is to find something with land (5-10 acres) with a 3 bedroom, 2 bath home, that I can afford.  Hopefully the cheaper the better because then I can either make improvements or pay it off quicker and then build/rebuild what I want.
3. Slowly getting back into it.  If I hit the gym atleast once a week I am ahead of the game  

Hope all is well with you.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 7, 2007)

Things will fall into place my Friend, have Faith!!!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 8, 2007)

Thank you so much Arch!!!  I am majorly stressed outmover everything, however amazingly work is going very, very well.  Boss is calm, happy and has given me multiple compliments about how good a job I am doing as office manager.  Clients have even commented to him about how good a job I am doing.  Boss has even relaxed to the point and trusts me to the point he has even handed over placing supply/drug orders completely to me  when previously he had to approve every order prior to it being placed.  

I got a call about a property today that I thought may be promising, however when the owner of the place said, "I'm not sure you will be interested in this place after I tell you about it." I began to worry.  Turns out the place gives new meaning to fix it upper and made the Jeff Foxworthy special I looked at yesterday look good.   So the search continues....

I got in a little workout this evening after work.  I went to the farm to exercise my horse and ended up literally jogging with her a few times.  The last time was an easy 1/8 to 1/4 mile jog to her field.  Never thought I would end up jogging with my horse like some people jog with their dogs, but it worked


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 9, 2007)

That would be a sight to behold, you running along side a horse!!! LOL!!!

Keep your chin up and heart light, work sounds like it going Great for ya, so the "House" thing is right around the corner for you, have Faith my Friend!!!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 9, 2007)

Archangel said:


> That would be a sight to behold, you running along side a horse!!! LOL!!!



It's just like jogging with a large dog, a 950lb dog with a long stride  It's actually easy to jog with my horse.  When I start to jog she trots next to me like it is nothing strange. 



> Keep your chin up and heart light, work sounds like it going Great for ya, so the "House" thing is right around the corner for you, have Faith my Friend!!!



It's is not easy Arch.  I'm the type that loves immediate gradification so waiting for the approval is killing me.  I hope to drive by a couple properties tmorrow to narror the field down more.  I drove by one last week and it was a Jeff Foxworthy special  and another that I called about gave new meaning to fix it upper  So they have been scratched off the list


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 9, 2007)

Devlin said:


> It's just like jogging with a large dog, a 950lb dog with a long stride  It's actually easy to jog with my horse.  When I start to jog she trots next to me like it is nothing strange.
> 
> 
> 
> *It's is not easy Arch*.  I'm the type that loves immediate gradification so waiting for the approval is killing me.  I hope to drive by a couple properties tmorrow to narror the field down more.  I drove by one last week and it was a Jeff Foxworthy special  and another that I called about gave new meaning to fix it upper  So they have been scratched off the list



I know its not, I just want you to stay positive my Friend!!!

So your sayin "You might be a redneck if you buy that property"


----------



## Devlin (Mar 11, 2007)

Ughh no gym this weekend.  I have spent 2 days in bed with migraines and major upset stomach.  Finally feeling better today, but no where near up to going to the gym.  Just going to rest and try to get laundry and some cleaning done.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 11, 2007)

Devlin said:


> Ughh no gym this weekend.  I have spent 2 days in bed with migraines and major upset stomach.  Finally feeling better today, but no where near up to going to the gym.  Just going to rest and try to get laundry and some cleaning done.



Sorry to hear that my Friend, rest up, fuel up and HIT it hard next time Sister Devlin!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey Dev, hope you're feeling better sweetie!   

Glad you scratched that "Jeff Foxworthy" house off your list....(Arch you crack me up)  I wouldn't want you to be a redneck Dev!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 12, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Hey Dev, hope you're feeling better sweetie!
> 
> Glad you scratched that "Jeff Foxworthy" house off your list....(Arch you crack me up)  I wouldn't want you to be a redneck Dev!



I'm feeling much better today   Ohh kewl just had to try the new smileys  

As bad as the Foxworthy special may have been I bet it had hot water which is something I don't have yet again at my apartment


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 12, 2007)

Just droppin in to say your in my thoughts my Friend!!!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 12, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Just droppin in to say your in my thoughts my Friend!!!



Thanks Arch


----------



## Devlin (Mar 12, 2007)

Devlin said:


> I'm feeling much better today   Ohh kewl just had to try the new smileys
> 
> As bad as the Foxworthy special may have been I bet it had hot water which is something I don't have yet again at my apartment




Ohh good news.....I've graduated from no hot water to NO WATER AT ALL  

Sorry all, I've got to laugh about it now or I'm going to loose it.  Apparently the water that has been running out from the under the ground floor apartment on the other side of my building was the indication that a pipe had broke under that side of my building.  The water was running out when I came home at 7pm-ish and who knows how long it had been running prior to me getting home.  Maintance finally came out around 9 pm after being called at 8:30 and declared we had a broken pipe. They shut off the water to my entire building and said we probably would not have water until tomorrow sometime.   Ohh and the woman who lives in the ground floor apartment...well maintance told her she may have water damage to her apartment.  If the complex isn't repairing fire damage they are repairing water damage


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 12, 2007)

Devlin said:


> Ohh and the woman who lives in the ground floor apartment...well maintance told her she may have water damage to her apartment.  If the complex isn't repairing fire damage they are repairing water damage



Tell her to look at the bright side.  If everything is soaked, there's less chance of it burning.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 14, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Tell her to look at the bright side.  If everything is soaked, there's less chance of it burning.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 14, 2007)

Sorry all just a breezing through here.  I'm about to leave work, but wanted to say HI and that I'm still alive, no fires.  Water is back running or it was still this morning, but no land line for the phone now   Apparently someone cut the underground fiber cable for the phones.  Wonder who did that  Ohh most likely the ding bats that are tearing the building down next to mine   Well I'm off to see my horse and what awaits me at home....


----------



## Devlin (Mar 17, 2007)

Well so far things are quiet at my complex.  Water still running, water is hot, and phone line is still working.  Work is now crazy as the busy season has decended on us and our new vet while picking up alot of work which makes the day a bit shorter is dropping the ball on way too many things which is causing lots of stress.  I'm still house hunting.  I went with my realtor today to look at two properties and the one I had high hopes of is now off my list  It was just about perfect.  Right in my price range, 3 bedrooms, 5 acres, cleared land, fenced (would have had to switch out the barb wire for horesy safe fence, but the fence posts were all there).  Problem the ad said "needs someone to add the finishing touches to make it a doll house."  Translation....gut the inside or better yet just demo the house   The second property is now at the top of my list.  House is nice, no apparent work needs to be done to it, 5 acres.  Problems...the list price is just over my price limit and land is only partially cleared (maybe an acre total is clear) and none of it is fenced.  So the search continues.....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 19, 2007)

Dev, you'll find something darlin'....don't sweat it!

In the meantime, glad everything at complex hell hole is finally good.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 19, 2007)

Like above, glad its going better at least for you, GOD speed and Best Wishes!!!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 22, 2007)

Hey all....I'm still around.  Been busy with work and not feeling well.  So far things are still quiet at my complex, but the end of the month is approaching and we no longer have security at night  

On the good news side...I got a call today saying my mortgage has been approved   I can officially make an offer on a place.   

Bad news...haven't found a place to make an offer on and I'm down to about 5 weeks before I have to move  To say I'm stressed is a huge understatement.  

Well I'm off to get some rest


----------



## Devlin (Mar 25, 2007)

Ughh I'm still on the great house hunt and not having much luck.  My biggest road block is finding a place in my price range that FHA will approve.  My agent has been great.  Both of us are searching online and while I do drive bys, he gets details I either can't and makes calls to get specifics from the listing agents.  Between the two of us we narrow down which listings for which ones to get showings on.  

With not having luck on finding a home, I'm getting very discouraged and depressed.  It doesn't help that security is no longer patrolling our complex so my stress at home is back.  On friday morning I awoke to the smell of smoke coming in my sliding door and I panic'd.  I looked out the slider and didn't see anything, but then I was cared to death to approach my front door for fear there would be flames outside it.  Thankfully there wasn't and I wasn't able to locate the source of the smoke smell even after walking around outside.  Regardless, I was completely freaked out and even more determined to find a home quickly.  

In other news, the weather here is gorgeous, sunny, in the 80's.  I have been putting off starting my seeds for a garden in hopes I would be moving soon.  However, it was just too warm today to put it off any longer so I planted seeds for flowers, rosemary, basil, roma tomatoes, beefsteak tomatoes, chili peppers and a hot pepper.  I truely hope I will be moving into a house before the seedlings need to be transplanted.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 30, 2007)

Sorry havn't been around Sister Devlin, please know you are in my thoughts and Prayers though!!! I hope it all works out for you my Friend!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 30, 2007)




----------



## Devlin (Apr 1, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Sorry havn't been around Sister Devlin, please know you are in my thoughts and Prayers though!!! I hope it all works out for you my Friend!!!



Thank You Arch!

I haven't been around much because I have been checking out houses/farms after work.  Plus I have been getting out of work late because we have finally hit our busy season.  So far I still haven't had much luck on finding a home with land.  My two biggest obsticals are my budget and getting the home FHA approved.   The FHA approval seems to be a bigger obstical than my budget.    I looked at one home that has potential, but it's at the top my my price range, a bit further away from work than I would like, and a bit less land than I would like, however the inside of the home is beautiful.  I have 3 more homes on my list that my realtor is going to investigate for me tomorrow.  All three are well within my price range (actually the mortgage payment would be about the same as I pay for rent now)  , but none have enough land for a horse  However all three are close to work   and atleast one has a great yard for my dogs  

In other news, my complex went without hot water agan this week.   Heard it was due to the gas being cut off by the gas company and most likely due to non payment.  I also heard that the complex is not offering to renew leases for more than 6 months at a time because they are reportedly planning to tear the buildings down and build condos instead.  

As for work...as I said we are now into our busy season, but it is going well.  My boss has complimented me multiple times on how great a job I am doing.  My boss is more relaxed and he is talking instead of closing down.  The lines of communication have really opened up at work and it has made a huge difference all around


----------



## Devlin (Apr 1, 2007)

The Monkey Man said:


>



Hey Monkey


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 2, 2007)

Sounds like a mess,  hope the house thingy pans out for ya, you deserve to have what you want Sister Devlin!!!


----------



## Devlin (Apr 2, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Sounds like a mess,  hope the house thingy pans out for ya, you deserve to have what you want Sister Devlin!!!



 It is a mess, but I'm somehow dealing with it all without jumping off the deep end.  Thanks Arch, there are days I feel like I wil never suceed and then there are days when I feel like everything is falling right into place.  Today was a day that nothing was falling into place and it was crazy all day. I am wiped out and looking forward to a good nights sleep.  

Ok it's not helping that my horse had a reaction to a vaccination so she is not feeling well and I have had to treat her after work which she is not thrilled about.  Apparently she gets very grumpy when she feels yucky and she becomes a difficult child to work with.  Ahh life with kids...isn't it wonderful


----------



## Devlin (Apr 5, 2007)

Well after weeks and weeks of searching, I believe I have found a home.   It's right in my price range, it's well maintained, while it doesn't have enough land for a horse, it has a decent yard and it is close to work.  It's also close to shopping (very close to Lowe's   ) and only about 20 minutes from the gym.  O top of everything else...it's vacant and ready to move in   It has so many perks, the biggest being it is an affordable, cute, well maintained first home.  I hope to submit a contract with an offer tomorrow morning  If everything goes ok, I hope to close by the end of the month.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 5, 2007)

Good luck, Dev!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 6, 2007)

Yeah Dev!!!  Good luck sweetie.  Since it doesn't have enough room for your horse, what will you do with your horse?


----------



## Devlin (Apr 6, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Good luck, Dev!



Thanks Py, I need all the luck I can get.


----------



## Devlin (Apr 6, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Yeah Dev!!!  Good luck sweetie.  Since it doesn't have enough room for your horse, what will you do with your horse?




Thanks Fitty.  My horse will stay on the farm she currently lives on.  The house I have made an offer on (Yes I officially made an offer on the house today   ) will have a mortgage payment that will allow me to continue to afford the monthly board payment for my horse's house.  Actually if I get the house for my current offer price, my mortgage payment will be less than I pay for rent now.  I should know by tomorrow if the seller has accepted my offer or if they are making a counter offer.


----------



## Devlin (Apr 7, 2007)

It's official....I have a signed contract on a house   

Now comes the hectic   and nervous time  .  I need to get the house appraised and  inspected not only for the complete home inspection, but for the FHA approval.  The house must pass the FHA inspection or I'm up the creek.  If....If the home passes the inspections and the appraisal is equal to or greater than my offer price, then I am good to go and I should be able to close by the end of this month


----------



## Pylon (Apr 7, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 8, 2007)

Devlin said:


> It's official....I have a signed contract on a house
> 
> Now comes the hectic   and nervous time  .  I need to get the house appraised and  inspected not only for the complete home inspection, but for the FHA approval.  The house must pass the FHA inspection or I'm up the creek.  If....If the home passes the inspections and the appraisal is equal to or greater than my offer price, then I am good to go and I should be able to close by the end of this month



   AWESOME!!! You deserve it so much!!!
Have a Great Easter too my Friend!!!


----------



## Devlin (Apr 9, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Congrats!






			
				Arch said:
			
		

> AWESOME!!! You deserve it so much!!!
> Have a Great Easter too my Friend!!!



Thank you both soo much.  The support I have gotten from you all has been great and I can not tell you how much it means to me.

Today has been a day from hell.  It was a typical busy, crazy monday at work and then add in the stress of the home buying and it was a receipe for disaster.  Work was nuts because a critical piece of equipment (an ultrasound machine) died and caused us to have to completely alter the schedule to allow the vets to share the remaining ultrasound (we had 2).  While juggling a crazy schedule I was playing phone tag with my mortgage broker, my real estate agent, inspectors, and then trying to schedule inspections within a short time frame   Then my mortgage broker calls and tells me my final numbers including what I need to bring to closing on April 27th and I hit my breaking point.   I had a melt down and was in tears over the stress of work, the home, the closing figures, my budget.  Between my mortgage broker, my mom and our office manager, they got me calmed down.  I'm still worried about my budget and the long term, but not much I can do now except have faith that everything will work out.

On top of everything, I learned tonight that a multi-million dollar prized mare that was loved deeply by many died today along with her unborn colt (colt was due in May).   She produced many good thoroughbred race horses with her best being Kentucky Derby Winner, Monarchos.  May she and her little one rest in peace.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 9, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your day, hope it gets better from here on out this week!!! It will all work out, as I have said before, have Faith!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 10, 2007)

Yeah D!!!!  I'm so excited for you!!!!


----------



## Devlin (Apr 10, 2007)

So much for things improving  My day at work is even worse today.  Boss is in horrible mood and not communicating well which is making life miserable for me.  I was confused about something and when attempting to get the issue clarified he was so nasty to me that it has put me in a horrible mood.  My nerves are shot as it is with all the house stuff going on and the boss being an ass has me to the point I have tremers, I'm half sick to my stomach and my blood pressure is through the roof.  Sorry all I have to vent somewhere right now in hopes it will help to settle me some.  Atleast right now the stuff with the house is in a holding pattern since the inspections will not be done until next week.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 10, 2007)

Hang in there, kid.  Things will swing back around, I promise.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 10, 2007)

Vent away, but like Brother Pylon says, it will get better!!!


----------



## Devlin (Apr 15, 2007)

This week has been crazy at work.  We are almost at the peak of our busy season and what happens...we have 2 ultrasound machines that are a critical piece of equipment in our practice and one of them died last weekend which then forced the vets to share the remaining ultrasound.  It hasn't been fun or easy to work the schedule so that the vets and the clients are appeased.   

In the mean time I'm still stressing over the upcoming inspections on the house.  Will it pass? Please god let it pass or I'm screwed.  I haven't started packing yet and I'm scheduled to close (if everything passes inspection) in 2 weeks.   If I can get through the next week and everything passes I can relax some...I hope.....


----------



## Devlin (Apr 17, 2007)

Ahh I can breathe a bit easier now.  Termite inspection done.  No evidence of termites presently or in the past and no signs of treating for termites  Complete home inspection done and he did find a few things, but all of them can be repaired/corrected without major money or work.   The main things were issues with the crawl space (needs to be cleaned out, vapor barrier placed down and insulation added to the walls) and increased ventalation in the attic.  The other main thing was a french drain should be added to the front of the house to help prevent water from entering the crawl space.  The inspector also did not see anything big that he felt FHA would flag.  Now I get to counter the sellers with what the inspector found and see if they will fix things or alter the sale price.  I also have to wait out the FHA appraisal/inspection.  Hopefully things will continue to move forward and I can go ahead to closing in 10 days


----------



## Pylon (Apr 18, 2007)

Good news!  Hope it keeps rolling along for you!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 19, 2007)

hey! See? Good things do happen for good people.
Keep thinking positive. hate to be vaugue...but I do believe that if it was meant to happen..it will.
Hope things are easing up on you!


----------



## femalemuscle (Apr 19, 2007)

*yep yep*

View attachment 23799u go girl!! 
View attachment 23798


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 19, 2007)

Dev

Good to see things are on the upswing.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 19, 2007)

Awesome news Sister Devlin!!!


----------



## Devlin (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks all  

FHA inspection/appraisal was done yesterday.  Appraiser spoke to my realtor and appraiser told him the house would appraise  and he did not see anything to keep it from going FHA   The biggest problem was finding 3 other similair properties to compare to as required by FHA.  He did find 3 others so all should be good.  My realtor and I worked on our counter for repairs and will submitt it tomorrow.  

Now I really need to start packing as it really looks like it's going to happen. I scheduled a mover, but wanted them a day or two after closing so I could prep the house and move a bunch of things myself which would save me money with the movers.  However, movers are booked and can only move me the afternoon of closing   I have had an offer from a friend and her family, but I know my furniture is really heavy and I'm reluctant to torture her kids and hubby. Plus my friend and her hubby have been a huge help in searching for a home and providing with support. They have been like parents to me, supportng me, advising me, giving me a shoulder when I need them.  They have done so much that I relucant to ask for more.

Well off to relax while I can.....


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm sure Burner would offer to help you move.  Tell him it counts as a workout.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 20, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> I'm sure Burner would offer to help you move.  Tell him it counts as a workout.



Oh yeah, that would get him to show up.


----------



## Devlin (Apr 22, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> I'm sure Burner would offer to help you move.  Tell him it counts as a workout.



 

I think packing in an apartment that 75-80 degrees counts as a workout too.  Of course my complex won't switch over the heat to AC.   Noo that would be too nice.

Hopefully this will be my last week here.  However, here is the latest.  FHA did appraise the house for over my offer price   They did not note anything that needed repairs   However, they will not give the final approval until I have the septic tank inspected   Now I need to get a septic contractor out along with the county health inspector to approve the thing and hope it doesn't need pumping out.  So before 11am friday...I need to get septic inspected and approved, FHA to give final approval, get sellers to agree to make repairs and make the repairs to crawlspace     In the mean time, I'm packing and praying that everything goes through so I can get out of this hell hole I live in now.  Ohh and did I mention, the movers can't move me saturday or sunday only friday afternoon if I want to move prior to monday


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 23, 2007)

Don't sweat it sweetie.  All WILL be fine, just continue to believe that!

I can't wait to see pics of your new place.

Hugs!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 23, 2007)

When is the housewarming party?


----------



## Devlin (Apr 23, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Don't sweat it sweetie.  All WILL be fine, just continue to believe that!
> 
> I can't wait to see pics of your new place.
> 
> Hugs!



Thanks for the hugs!

Don't sweat it   That's a lot easier said than done.    Everytime I get a email from my realtor or a call from my mortgage broker I start to feel sick to my stomach my nerves are so shot right now.  I have sooo much to get done in 4 days it is unreal.

1. Finish packing up apartment.
2. Get septic pumped and inspected on wednesday.
3. Get letter of inspection to mortgage broker for FHA to get final sign off on loan  ( I don't have a final approval yet and the entire deal can go to hell) 
4. Wait until we have received final approval from FHA to call utilities.  Hoping to know by wednesday afternoon. 
5. IF we get a go for closing at 11am on friday, then start loading boxes thursday night into trailer for moving friday afternoon.
6. If we go to closing...Have movers come in friday afternoon and move furniture.
7. Be completely out of my apartment by May 1, IF we get a go for closing.

All that while working full time       I'm seriously considering keeping a bottle of mylanta in my desk at work this week


----------



## Devlin (Apr 23, 2007)

Pylon said:


> When is the housewarming party?



 

See above as to why I'm


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 24, 2007)

Devlin said:


> However, here is the latest.  FHA did appraise the house for over my offer price   They did not note anything that needed repairs   However, they will not give the final approval until I have the septic tank inspected   Now I need to get a septic contractor out along with the county health inspector to approve the thing and hope it doesn't need pumping out.  So before 11am friday...I need to get septic inspected and approved,




If the sellers can't prove the septic has been pumped within the last 3 years, it is well worth your money to get it pumped at the same time it is inspected.  They do need pumping periodically.  Get it done and have one less thing to worry about for a while, as I'm sure you'll have other priorities once you're settled in.

Now, when is that party?


----------



## Devlin (Apr 24, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> If the sellers can't prove the septic has been pumped within the last 3 years, it is well worth your money to get it pumped at the same time it is inspected.  They do need pumping periodically.  Get it done and have one less thing to worry about for a while, as I'm sure you'll have other priorities once you're settled in.
> 
> Now, when is that party?



I actually don't have a choice.  The health department requires it be pumped prior to inspection.  Ohh well, atleast the cost of pumping is a lot less than I expected 

Party   Hell I just wanted to get to closing and get moved before I even think about a party.  I will say I will bet that I will be popping open a bottle of wine once I have moved all of my things which hopefully will be done by friday night


----------



## Devlin (Apr 25, 2007)

Septic passed and we are good to go to closing on friday    However, the septic guy probably doesn't like me or atleast doesn't like my property.  Apparently the lid that we were told was under some mulch in a flower bed was actually 4 feet under the mulch  Of course it apparently took about an hour and a half of digging by hand to learn that little fact  I shouldn't laugh, but I wasn't there it witness the events.  My realtor told me what occurred.  The health department passed the septic since it is functional, but they required a baffle be added and recommended one of the lines be cleaned out.  I also requested collars be added from the lid to the surface so we won't have to dig in the future.  After getting the good news that we passed I finally got to start making calls to get the utilities in my name. By the end of the day the only things I still need to do are get a PO Box (it's a very small rural town and they don't deliver mail door to door) and arrange for trash pick up.  Ohh and I still need to finish packing so I'm off


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 25, 2007)




----------



## Devlin (Apr 27, 2007)

I did it! I did it! I'm officially a home owner and I'm actually typing this from my house 

I closed at 11AM and by Noon the movers were at my apartment.  I had arranged for them to just move my furniture since I had already loaded a fair amount of my boxes into my trailer.  By 4PM, I had moved 75%-80% of my things.  I can pack and move the remaining things over the rest of the weekend.  The biggest thing is I can eat, sleep and shower in my own house  

I have a lot of unpacking to do, but it can wait.  I'm tired and relaxing just sounds too good fight now.


----------



## Devlin (Apr 29, 2007)

I have one more load of things to move and I will be completely moved into my new house   I sure as hell don't need to go to the gym this weekend as I'm getting one hell of a workout moving. I'm basically doing the move myself and my body is feeling it.   Lifting/carrying boxes= weight training targeting arms, back, core and legs (squats when lifting boxes  ).  Walking down and back up 38-40 stairs = cardio.  My body is so sore and tired, but it is soooo worth it.  Well off to get the last of my things.....


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 29, 2007)

AWESOME Sister Devlin, CONGRATS, I knew it would all fall into place for ya!!!


----------



## Pylon (May 1, 2007)

Welcome home, Dev!!!!

So where are the pics?  Better yet, when is the party?


----------



## Triple Threat (May 2, 2007)

Devlin said:


> I did it! I did it! I'm officially a home owner and I'm actually typing this from my house


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 2, 2007)

Yeah D!  I am so happy for you


----------



## Devlin (May 2, 2007)

Thanks everyone.  I'm loving the house.  I still have a lot of unpacking to do, but I'm taking my time so I can organize as I go.  I made my first shopping trip to Lowe's and ended up spending about 2 hours there...lol.  I love Lowe's almost as much as I love Victoria's Secret, it's scary   One of the essentials that I needed to get was a lawn mower since my lawn is growing like crazy.  I'm actually looking forward to mowing this weekend.   Tonight I took time to prune my lilac bushes since they had been damaged by a very cold snap right before I bought the house.  I can't wait to dig into my garden and flowers beds either.  A couple of my tomato seedlings as did the peppers survived the cold snap, but thats about all.  I restarted seeds tonight and hopefully they will catch up quickly.  My realtor asked me to decide where I want some day lilies planted as he raises day liles and then plants them for his new home owners.  There is so much to do   

As for pics...they are coming.  I need to find the charger for my camera first.  I think it may be buried in a box...lol.  As for the party...I need atleast another week to finish unpacking and settling in  

As for the neighborhood....It's quiet, quaint and very traditional small town. The post master in our tiny post office knows everyone and greets us by name.  I can walk to the post office if I want.  Of course the post office is in the side of the building that also houses the general store.  People wave and say hi to each other.  It's great.  The only down side is, my house is kinda close to the road and people fly down the road into "town". However, over all the stress of the last fews months was well worth it now.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 2, 2007)

Devlin said:


> As for the neighborhood....It's quiet, quaint and very traditional small town. The post master in our tiny post office knows everyone and greets us by name.  I can walk to the post office if I want.  Of course the post office is in the side of the building that also houses the general store.  People wave and say hi to each other.  It's great.



Say hi to Barney, Otis, and Floyd for me.


----------



## Pylon (May 5, 2007)

Happy Cinco De Mayo, Dev.

Hope you are breaking in the new place the right way!


----------



## Devlin (May 5, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Say hi to Barney, Otis, and Floyd for me.



 

Well let's see....Murray, the Cocker Spaniel, lives next door with Eric and his girlfriend....I think Otis may live up the street...and the cows come to visit every evening


----------



## Devlin (May 5, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Happy Cinco De Mayo, Dev.
> 
> Hope you are breaking in the new place the right way!





Well I haven't had time to break the place in the "right way" yet, but then there has been someone to break it in with.   Not to mention I haven't had the time or energy.

This evening, between rain/thunder storms, I managed to break in my new weed eater.  OMG, the thing was a bitch to get started, but once I got it started it was ok.  I know my back and arms are going to be ouchy tomorrow because I am so out of shape.  Hopefully, it will dry out tomorrow and I can get my yard mowed.  It's growing so fast and it looks horrible.  Plus I need to work on my garden and flower beds.  

Ohh and I did I mention I need to make another trip to Lowe's   I'm noticing a few things here and there that I would like to add or change such as a under the cabinet light in the kitchen, organizers for a couple cabinets.  Plus I think I may tackle putting in a stepping stone path from my door to my driveway because I'm not liking walking across the grass all the time.  

Soo many things to do, just not enough hours in the day.....


----------



## Devlin (May 6, 2007)

I truely feel like a home owner now. I ended up spending all afternoon working on my yard, garden and flower beds.  I finally got to mowing my yard  I put together a little shed for my mower, weed eater and garden tools.  Then I tackled cleaning up a corner of my yard that I would like to turn into a sitting area.  Got that about half done.  I need the weed killer to work more before I can work further on it.  Then it was time to weed the garden and flowers beds followed by planting some new flowers.  If that wasn't enough I tried to level out ad clean up the area that was messed up by the septic work. Last by not least I hooked up a bottle of bug/fles spray and sprayed the yard.  No need to go to the gym after all the work I did today and the weed eatng I di last night.  My body aches just as much as if I did a full body workout.

I know I will sleep well tonight


----------



## Pylon (May 7, 2007)

Sounds like a good time!  

Don't worry.  The novelty will wear off, I promise.


----------



## Devlin (May 9, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Sounds like a good time!
> 
> Don't worry.  The novelty will wear off, I promise.



 

I kinda hope not.  I can't explain how wonderful, relaxing, secure I feel now that I have the house.  Today I transplanted my tomato plants and some pepper plants into a real garden while my dogs played on a tie out.  Life is soo much better.  Now I just need to get back into the gym


----------



## b_reed23 (May 17, 2007)




----------



## Burner02 (May 18, 2007)

wow...u are truely digging the new house!


hey....someone to help break in the house? THought u said you ve been going solo....


by the way.....the statement about liking both lowes and victorieas secret...paints of picture of you in something silky and barely existant..while wearing a tool belt handling some power tool....yeah.....


----------



## b_reed23 (May 19, 2007)

Dev's "power tool" has a pull cord??     well.....I guess that's better than kick starting it!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 19, 2007)




----------



## Triple Threat (May 22, 2007)




----------



## DeadBolt (May 22, 2007)

Hey sweety hows the house? Sorry I wasn't around much congrats on the purchase!!!


----------



## Devlin (May 22, 2007)

Sorry all.  I know I kinda went poof for a while.  Work is nuts and I'm been very stressed out by it.  I've also started working on the farm where my horse is a few nights a week and I've started working my horse again so I've been getting home later than usual.

Life in the house is great.  My garden is taking off and I really enjoy everything about the house.  I still haven't finished unpacking


----------



## Devlin (May 22, 2007)

*B Reed* 

*Burner* Yes I'm am truely digging the house.  Yes I am still going solo   Glad I could paint you an interesting picture with the Lowes and Victoria's Secret  

*B Reed* I also have a "power tool" with a battery 

*The Monkey Man* 

*Trip* 

*DB* The house is great.  I'm so glad I finally got it. Don't worry about not being around.  It's still within the first month


----------



## Pylon (May 22, 2007)

Don't worry about unpacking.  Wait 6 months.  If you haven't unpacked it yet, throw it out.


----------



## King Silverback (May 23, 2007)

Sounds like all is well w/your house!!! Relax, take life each minute at a time, ENJOY it my Friend!!!


----------



## Devlin (May 26, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Don't worry about unpacking.  Wait 6 months.  If you haven't unpacked it yet, throw it out.


----------



## Devlin (May 26, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Sounds like all is well w/your house!!! Relax, take life each minute at a time, ENJOY it my Friend!!!




I am totally enjoying it.  

Tonight I'm enjoying the DJ for the party at the community center across the street.  A church or some group meets at the center atleast once a week and apparently toight they are having a Memorial Day Party with a really loud, but good DJ.  Didn't know that on occasion the commuity center would be turned into a party/dance club.  My house comes with more perks than I knew  

Hope everyone has a safe and happy Memorial Day!!!!


----------



## Devlin (May 29, 2007)

Ok here are some pics of the house and yard.

My little house. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





My side yard with raised garden.  The far right corner is before I worked on it this weekend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





My dogs enjoying the sun by the raised bed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The back right corner after a lot of work this weekend.


----------



## King Silverback (May 29, 2007)

Awesome, Looks Good Sister Devlin!!!
I'm happy for you!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 29, 2007)

Wow looks great Dev!  Glad you are happy with the home and out of that inferno crazed apartment!  I'm truelly happy for you!


----------



## Devlin (May 30, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Awesome, Looks Good Sister Devlin!!!
> I'm happy for you!!!




Thanks Arch.  I was pleased with the way the sitting area is turning out.  I had a vision of what I wanted in my head and just went to work.  Removing the weeds, garbage and brush from the sides was the easy part.  The hard part or atleast the "workout" was unloading the load of dirt I got on monday.  I had the bright idea of getting a load of bulk dirt.  No problem except is was a full bucket from a front end loader, I had to move 2 pieces of timber that frame my driveway (8 x 8 timbers) so I could get my truck closer to the area and then shovel all the dirt out before spreading it.    Ohh did I mention it was 85+ degrees out and the area was only partially shaded   The up side.....no need to go to the gym after all that.   I was also able to recycle some of the stones and rocks from my yard as stepping stones.  I plan to add more mulch this coming weekend and then all I will need is some decorative fencing to complete the area.  

I feel so at home there and the neighbors are a trip.  It's not only a small town, but a small town with people that have lived there for generations.  A few of the neighbors now wave when they walk down the street and others wave when they drive by.  The party at the community center turned out to be a two+ day family reunion (the second annual family reunion  ) and many live in the neighborhood.  I got very lucky with this house. I could ot have found a better house to start off with or a better neighborhood for a single female.


----------



## Devlin (May 30, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> Wow looks great Dev!  Glad you are happy with the home and out of that inferno crazed apartment!  I'm truelly happy for you!



Thanks DB.  I can't explain how happy I am to be out of the inferno crazed apartments.  Life is so much better and sweeter now.  I love working outside in the yard which is why I haven't finished unpacking   I do need to think about ways to improve the curb appear.  The front of the house is a little too bland.  Maybe a porch or some bushes would help, but I have time to work on that.

My parents and sister are planning to come down from NJ at the end of July beginning of August to not only see the new place first hand, but help me make some improvements.  My sister is having custom closets made for me at the company she works for  (Closet and Storage Concepts is the company she works for http://www.closetandstorageconcepts.com/ and she will install them with my dad's help.  The best part is they will get to see Kentucky when it is truely a bluegrass state and there will be living horse racing in town too.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 30, 2007)

Devlin said:


> Thanks DB.  I can't explain how happy I am to be out of the inferno crazed apartments.  Life is so much better and sweeter now.  I love working outside in the yard which is why I haven't finished unpacking   I do need to think about ways to improve the curb appear.  The front of the house is a little too bland.  Maybe a porch or some bushes would help, but I have time to work on that.
> 
> My parents and sister are planning to come down from NJ at the end of July beginning of August to not only see the new place first hand, but help me make some improvements.  My sister is having custom closets made for me at the company she works for  (Closet and Storage Concepts is the company she works for Closet & Storage Concepts - Custom Storage Solutions and she will install them with my dad's help.  The best part is they will get to see Kentucky when it is truely a bluegrass state and there will be living horse racing in town too.



Sounds like you really enjoy it!  Good for you!  Take a look at your surrounding area and figure out what isn't around.  Something to add curb apeal is anything that will catch someones eyes and make you stick out... makes you unique (sp?)  

Hey do they have any extra lugage space to break me out of thsi hell hole state


----------



## Devlin (May 31, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> Sounds like you really enjoy it!  Good for you!  Take a look at your surrounding area and figure out what isn't around.  Something to add curb apeal is anything that will catch someones eyes and make you stick out... makes you unique (sp?)
> 
> Hey do they have any extra lugage space to break me out of thsi hell hole state




I was so scared to buy a house because it is such a huge committment, but I'm glad I did.  So far I love being a home owner.

They probably will have some extra space to break you out of there.  After living in NJ for way too many years, I can understand ones need to escape from there.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 31, 2007)

It is by far better than renting sweetie.  It is a hugh step, but it is so worth it.


----------



## Devlin (May 31, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> It is by far better than renting sweetie.  It is a hugh step, but it is so worth it.



It was worth it the first night that I slept in peace and didn't worry about being woke up by sirens that made it all worth it.  In the grand scheme of things I cold not have made out better.  My mortgage payment is less than my rent payment was, granted now I have utlities to pay, but I can get the tax breaks now on the mortgage where I didn't get any breaks for paying rent.  It was well within my price range and it has had major upgrades done that will be good for many years.  I couldn't beat the package for the price.  Plus it's big time convenient to work, my horse, shopping (especially Lowe's   ).  What more could I ask for


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 5, 2007)

knock knock!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 5, 2007)

Devlin said:


> What more could I ask for



Me naked covered in pudding?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 5, 2007)

Devlin said:


> What more could I ask for



Did someone call me?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 5, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> Me naked covered in pudding?



  I'm trying to eat dinner.


----------



## Devlin (Jun 5, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> Me naked covered in pudding?




 

Whipped cream would be better


----------



## Devlin (Jun 5, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Did someone call me?




Always Trip


----------



## Devlin (Jun 5, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> I'm trying to eat dinner.



You may want to pass on dessert now


----------



## Devlin (Jun 9, 2007)

I am so glad this week is over.  It was a hellish week at work since the boss decided to leave town for a conference and our other vet had to cover all of the calls.  It was nuts, but we made it through somehow.  Atleast I am back to having the weekends off instead of working 6 days a week.  

I still haven't made it back into the gym, but hope to this weekend.  I have cleaned up my diet and increased the fluid intake which has helped to shed a few pounds of water.  I have also started working more on the farm where my horse is so I am getting some physical exercise.  Plus I work in my yard and garden almost every evening.  

I didn't do the American Diabetes Walk this year  I didn't get signed up in time and work was still crazy so couldn't get time off.  I thought about doing the Relay For Life this weekend, but wasn't up for it.  I did think about Deadbolt since I knew he was doing it in NJ.  I also thought about him this weekend when I was at the local farmers market and went past the convention center where they are holding our annual state fire training classes.  

Well I need to head off.  Time to get ready to head to the farm to do some work and then home to make a good dinner with fresh produce from the farmers market    I can't wait until my garden starts producing.  I have tomato blooms so not too much longer.....


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 12, 2007)

Aww well atleast someone is thinking of me.  Yea we had out relay for life this past weekend...raise over 130k total for the american cancer society.  Its a great thing.  I ended up working half of it (w/ the ambulance) then went back to base punched out and ran back to help my team out.  It was a good night...rained again of course!

Fre fighter training eh...man I wish this state would publish the results from my test so i could get a new job already!  I'm telling ya I probably have a better chance of just moving out west and planting corn or something!


----------



## Devlin (Jun 12, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> Aww well atleast someone is thinking of me.  Yea we had out relay for life this past weekend...raise over 130k total for the american cancer society.  Its a great thing.  I ended up working half of it (w/ the ambulance) then went back to base punched out and ran back to help my team out.  It was a good night...rained again of course!
> 
> Fre fighter training eh...man I wish this state would publish the results from my test so i could get a new job already!  I'm telling ya I probably have a better chance of just moving out west and planting corn or something!



Yeah I was thinking about you and kicking myself for not doing the relay too.  I should have, but I just couldn't bring myself to do it.  I'm still considered a survivor, but what I haven't admitted to many is that more than likely I will have to have another massive dose of radiation treatment this year.  My screening tests are showing levels I should not have and the levels are increasing.  In the mean time my doc is adjusting my thyroid meds to make sure the screening tests are not reacting to high levels of thyroid hormone.  Needless to say I feel crappy some days as a result of the hormone levels changing, I'm moody due to the hormones and even moodier due trying to come to grips with another round of radiation.

Sorry to unload, but I need to sooner or later.

Sorry to hear about the state holding your test results, but forget about the planting corn...we are headed into a drought


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 12, 2007)

Devlin said:


> Yeah I was thinking about you and kicking myself for not doing the relay too.  I should have, but I just couldn't bring myself to do it.  I'm still considered a survivor, but what I haven't admitted to many is that more than likely I will have to have another massive dose of radiation treatment this year.  My screening tests are showing levels I should not have and the levels are increasing.  In the mean time my doc is adjusting my thyroid meds to make sure the screening tests are not reacting to high levels of thyroid hormone.  Needless to say I feel crappy some days as a result of the hormone levels changing, I'm moody due to the hormones and even moodier due trying to come to grips with another round of radiation.
> 
> Sorry to unload, but I need to sooner or later.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the state holding your test results, but forget about the planting corn...we are headed into a drought


Sorry to hear it sweety!  I will keep you in my prayers...keep your head up and heart light hun!

Damn droughts I can't do anything now


----------



## Devlin (Jun 12, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> Sorry to hear it sweety!  I will keep you in my prayers...keep your head up and heart light hun!
> 
> Damn droughts I can't do anything now



Thanks DB.  It hasn't been easy since my boss is back to his old habits and we are behind in billing at work.  He is big time stressed, he knows it's his own fault this time around and instead of sucking it up, he takes his anger at himself out on those of us that are close.  I am so sick and tired of his mood, his snapping at simple questions. I really like my job and usually it is a great place to work with good money, but I'm tired of what amounts to abuse and disrespect in my book. I actually made a call today about another job.  If the money is comparable I may go for it.  Maybe if my boss sees I am truely about to walk out he will wake up and change his ways.    Why can't life settle down for more than a month


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 12, 2007)

Devlin said:


> Thanks DB.  It hasn't been easy since my boss is back to his old habits and we are behind in billing at work.  He is big time stressed, he knows it's his own fault this time around and instead of sucking it up, he takes his anger at himself out on those of us that are close.  I am so sick and tired of his mood, his snapping at simple questions. I really like my job and usually it is a great place to work with good money, but I'm tired of what amounts to abuse and disrespect in my book. I actually made a call today about another job.  If the money is comparable I may go for it.  Maybe if my boss sees I am truely about to walk out he will wake up and change his ways.    Why can't life settle down for more than a month


Yea you need a better enviornment...that boss is a real jerk off.  Man I'd like to meet him one day and straighten his ass out real fast!

It comes is waves...life is weird like that.  Ride the waves while ya can b/c soon enough there will be dead seas.  Just keep on truckin hun you'll make it...we always do right?  Live for today, be ready for tomorrow, and remember yesterday!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 12, 2007)

Devlin said:


> Sorry to hear about the state holding your test results, but forget about the planting corn...we are headed into a drought



I think what Dev is trying to say, Bolt, is that if you plan to visit, don't forget your hose....


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 13, 2007)

Hiya Dev!
Enjoyed the quick chat this am...do what's best for you. He isn't going to change. So, you must make your change. Go do what's best for you.


----------



## Devlin (Jun 13, 2007)

Pylon said:


> I think what Dev is trying to say, Bolt, is that if you plan to visit, don't forget your hose....


----------



## Devlin (Jun 13, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> Hiya Dev!
> Enjoyed the quick chat this am...do what's best for you. He isn't going to change. So, you must make your change. Go do what's best for you.



Sorry it was so brief.  I couldn't really talk.  There were too many ears in the office.  

I know he isn't going to change.  Do men ever change?  However, the last time he got like this it was because he was pissed at himself for getting behind in billing and his mother was in town.  We have the same situation now.  Billing was so far behind that things were getting tight for payroll and he only had himself to blame.  Plus his mother is in town and giving him a lot of shit for getting himself in the hole again and for not accepting help from those close to him.  If we could just get mom to leave town and get him to actually work in the office versus finding any and every reason to not do paper work we would be set.

In general I like my job. The hours and flexablity are great, the money is really good.  I just get tired of my boss's moods especially since they wear off on those of us around him.  It's not helping my hormones are out of wack and I'm facing a possible round of radiation later this year.

What did help today was two clients complimented me and thanked me for a couple things I did yesterday that helped them out.  When the clients see and appreciate what I do, it tells me I'm ding something right even if my boss doesn't see it or won't admt it.

I don't know


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 14, 2007)

Keep your head up tiger!  My boss is getting on my nerves to.  just something we gotta deal with for right now.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 14, 2007)

the why don't you just have a good 'come to Jesus' meeting with him?
tell him your options...you want to stay...but his actions are creating a hostile workplace and yuo will not put up with it. If he relies on you as it sounds as if he does....then who knows...


----------



## Devlin (Jun 14, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> the why don't you just have a good 'come to Jesus' meeting with him?
> tell him your options...you want to stay...but his actions are creating a hostile workplace and yuo will not put up with it. If he relies on you as it sounds as if he does....then who knows...



I could do that or I can play dirty   On occassion, when one speaks to the boss's mom and says the right things, in the right way and then what do you know...word gets back to the boss and things change  Today boss was almost a completely different person.  He much more tolerable and pleasant.  We still need to get mom to leave town, but on occassion she does help


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 14, 2007)

Devlin said:


> or I can play dirty



OOOOO me likey this option


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2007)

Devlin said:


> I could do that or I can play dirty  On occassion, when one speaks to the boss's mom and says the right things, in the right way and then what do you know...word gets back to the boss and things change  Today boss was almost a completely different person. He much more tolerable and pleasant. We still need to get mom to leave town, but on occassion she does help


something like: hey ya old bitch...stop fuqqin' w/ my boss...your son...pack your bags and get! have a nice day.

Something like that?


----------



## Devlin (Jun 15, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> OOOOO me likey this option


----------



## Devlin (Jun 15, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> something like: hey ya old bitch...stop fuqqin' w/ my boss...your son...pack your bags and get! have a nice day.
> 
> Something like that?



No I held that one to myself


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 18, 2007)

And thre world turns...

Hows things going hun?  Workin on the house?

I spent the entire weekend at my fathers new house helping him do things...I was thinking of you as I re did his entire garden, started installing a fish pond, and told him to get flower pots for the 2nd floor deck railings.  He has alot of house to do up lol!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 19, 2007)

Devlin said:


> No I held that one to myself


see...THAT'S the problem! let it out!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 19, 2007)

Heya Dev!  How's the new casa?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 20, 2007)

Bump for the little house on the prarie


----------



## Devlin (Jun 20, 2007)

Updates on the house...it's great.  My garden is taking off.  Tomatoes are growing and should have ripe ones in another week or two.  However, my thumb is a bit too green again....I have 12 tomato plants that all have more blooms than I can count...lol.  My pepper plants are slower to get going, but appear to have blooms starting.  My flowers look great, but my grass is brown because we are actually in a drought.  Water restrictions are in place here so screw the grass, but got to save the gardens.  

Work   Boss's mom and I had a nice go round earlier this week and almost said why don't you just leave town if you dislike so many things here.  Instead her comment the made about she is "ready, willing and able to run the office again" promted me to walk out and say I don't know if I will be back.  Granted it was lunch time so timing ws just right.  I ended up asking her point blank, do you really want to run the office again because if so I won't come back from lunch.   She quickly said hell no, I could have the job.  My reaction was a combined of "oh shit ball is back in my court now and damn why couldn't she say yes."  I returned but days later ended up following Burner's suggestion of 





			
				Burner said:
			
		

> then why don't you just have a good 'come to Jesus' meeting with him?
> tell him your options...you want to stay...but his actions are creating a hostile workplace and yuo will not put up with it. If he relies on you as it sounds as if he does....then who knows...


We had it out today twice.  The short version is....I flat out told my boss I had already started sending my resume out because felt I was no longer wanted or needed in his practice due to his comments, actions, attitude and lack of appreciation for my work. I also told him his attitude and moods have made it extremely difficult, stressful and unpleasant/unbearable to work for him.  His responce was surprise and he did admit he did not want me to leave because he did appreciate my work, that I do a great job.  After the second intense discussion, it was left that I would stay for the time being, but I am actively looking for another job.  If one of the places I sent my resume to offers me a job for the same salary or more and offers benefits, I will probably jump on it.  My boss could probably offer me a raise, but benefits are not an option at my current job so benefits could really lure me away from my boss which he is well aware of.  In the mean time, I hope the discussions I had with my boss will make him wake up and realize his mood/attitude affects everyone and hopefully he will change.  I doubt it, he is a man (sorry guys).  However maybe, just maybe it will make him face reality that his actions not only hurt his employees, but will ultimately hurt him and his practice the most.  

 Life goes on.....


----------



## Pylon (Jun 20, 2007)

Sometimes you gotta stand up for yourself.  Well done.


----------



## Devlin (Jun 22, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Sometimes you gotta stand up for yourself.  Well done.



Thanks Py.  Things are considerably different at work right now.  Why?  See the next episode of "As the Office Turns"


----------



## Devlin (Jun 22, 2007)

Yesterday at As the Office Turns...I found out the husband of our other vet has been diagnosed with cancer.  She was off yesterday, today, saturday and sunday to deal with it and doctor appointments.

Today...I spoke to the other vet and she filled me in on some details.  Her husband was having troubling swallowing.  After tests they found a lump at the base of his esphagus/opening of his stomach.  A bioposy came back as cancer.  He is scheduled to meet with an oncologist on monday, I'm guessing to discuss a plan and options.  

In the mean time, our office/billing manager's husband who had emergency surgery a month ago to remove his appendix and then developed an abdominal abcess spiked a fever last night along with redness, pain and swelling at the site where a indwelling catheter had been.  He had an indwelling catheter placed into his arm that followed a vein all the way into his upper chest below his collar bone.  It's known as a PICC line.  The line was removed at the begining of this week.  He went to his doctor today who put him back on antibiotics and ordered a dry scan be done.  Our manager met her husband for the scan and after came flying into the office saying they were admitting her husband to the hospital immediatey because of blood clots in the vein.  The clots are inches away from his heart.  He has since been transferred from our local small hospital into a larger hospital in the next town.  The larger hospital is much better staffed and equiped to handle his condition.  

If that is not enough, a very good friend of my boss has cancer very bad.  She is undergoing chemo and experimental treatment.  They are not holding out much hope for her. 

So now our office has one member in the hospital, one member confirmed with cancer, one awaiting a treatment plan and one in limbo awaiting results to find out if another radiation treatment is in the future and one extended member dieing from cancer.    

Talk about the rollercoaster of life.........


----------



## Pylon (Jun 22, 2007)

Sounds like tough times, Dev.  Stay strong!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 23, 2007)

hang in there babe


----------



## Devlin (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks everyone.

Updates...office manager's husband is home from the hospital, but on blood thinners and clot dissolving drugs.  He will be monitored and hopefully the clots will dissolve.

Associate's husband is not so well.  He was diagnosed with adnocarcinoma of the espohagus and its in stage 3 of 4.     He is going to start treatment monday.  They hope to get the tumor to shink some before operating.  He is in pain and just doesn't feel well which is understandable.  He could really use some prayers since the cancer is so advanced.


----------



## Devlin (Jul 1, 2007)

Ughh I hate being a woman sometimes.  My friggin hormones got the best of me at the end of this past week and I ended up with a 3 day long migraine headache that was by far the worst I have had.  Hopefully that its for another three months.  

Office manager's husband is doing much better on blood thinners and just is waiting for the clots to dissolve.  The assiocate vet's husband had a central line put in on friday for him to receive chemo through.  We are hoping for the best for him, but hate to say it we are preparing for the worst.  

My boss actually gave me a great compliment this week.    He said, due to issues with the schedule and our associate taking time off at the last minute as well as the boss going out o town for the day, that he needed me in the office as an anchor.  Things have really improved since he and I had our talk. Now we just need to get his mom to leave town


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 3, 2007)




----------



## Devlin (Jul 4, 2007)

*Trip*..Hope you had a safe and happy 4th of July.

Hope everyone had a safe and Happy 4th.  God Bless the men and women who defend and protect our freedom.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey you!
sounds at least...YOU are doing ok...hope the migrane has passed...
oh..answer your texts....once in a while....


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 5, 2007)

Sorry to hear you weren't feeling so good!  Hope things are better...always glad to hear the job situation is coming around though.  Hey we can get rid of that ol bag no problem!!!!  Give me 10 minutes with her and they'll throw her in a nursing home and lose the key


----------



## Devlin (Jul 5, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> Hey you!
> sounds at least...YOU are doing ok...hope the migrane has passed...
> oh..answer your texts....once in a while....



Sorry things at work are crazy with our second vet taking time off at the last minute due to her husband.  

Migrane is gone thank god.


----------



## Devlin (Jul 5, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> Sorry to hear you weren't feeling so good!  Hope things are better...always glad to hear the job situation is coming around though.  Hey we can get rid of that ol bag no problem!!!!  Give me 10 minutes with her and they'll throw her in a nursing home and lose the key



Things are certainly coming around at work as a result of the talk my boss and I had along with the situations our office is dealing with.

As for Mom, well now she is on the injured list.  The office dog knocked her down a couple weeks ago and she twisted funny going down injuring her right hip/groin.  She was diagnosed with a torn muscle, possible nerve damage and possible hair line fracture of the pelvis/hip.   

As if having one husnad with a blood clot and one husband with stage 3 cancer wasn't enough.....

We now have our account's mom with heart damage after a major heart attack and she isn't doing well.  Boss's mom is on the injured list as stated above.

AND as if that wasn't enough.....
Boss gathered us together first thing this morning and told us our biggest client suffered a major tragedy.  Her 17 year old son who is a straight A student, award winning swimmer, all around good kid, dove into a pond yesterday afternoon, hit the water at an odd angle and went limp.  His sister went to him, rolled him over and he was gasping for breath.  He had broken his neck.  He was medivac'd to our trauma center at Univeristy of Kentucky.  He is alive, but paralized from the chest down.  He damaged C4 and broke C5 in 5 pieces.  His spinal cord is intack, but it's damaged.  He is scheduled for surgery tonight to remove C5, the broken vertibrea, and replace it with a titanium one.  He will then go back to surgery tomorrow to work on C4.  He is listed in critical condition.  Of all of the things our office is dealing with, this is one of the hardest to deal with and my boss is taking it very hard.  Needless to say we are all praying for him and his family......


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 5, 2007)

Wow my prayers go out to him thats horrible!  Keep your head up dev you guys will pull through!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jul 6, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> Wow my prayers go out to him thats horrible!  Keep your head up dev you guys will pull through!!!



Thanks DB.  He, his family and our extended family here at the practice need prayers.  I don't know how much more our practice can take.  They say God only gives you what you can handle, well I believe we are hitting the limit of what we can handle.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 12, 2007)

You know what I love about Kelloggs?  In the middle of it it says "ello" like your greeting a british govenor... "Ello Govna!"

    I  crack myself up    

Hows the house coming along?


----------



## Devlin (Jul 12, 2007)

Hey DB.  The house is great.  I am so happy here.  Work is not so great, but that's do to outside problems.  Our second vet's husband started chemo and radiation on monday and he is getting sick from it.  Our vet is really down, tired and really hit her hard when he started treatment.  Of course they also learned that IF he can go to surgery, it's a complicated surgery and 50% usualy die from complications from the surgery.  

Our client's son who broke his neck on 4th of July is not doing well at all.  He developed pneumonia after surgery and spiked a high fever that the doctors could not get down with meds.  They believe his internal temperature regulation may be messed up due to spinal damage.  In addition his lung collapsed and he was also placed on a respirator.  He is having a lot of trouble breathing not only due to the collapsed lung along with the pneumonia, but due to damage to the spine and spinal cord.  If that isn't enough, being an athlete he has naturally low blood pressure however now his blood pressure is dropping to the point they need to give him meds and fluids to keep his pressure up.  Except for when he goes into a panic attack which he has been doing very frequently as he is awake and alert.   His family is trying to deal with everything, but right now things are not looking good for their son and we wish we could do more than just hope and pray.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 13, 2007)

Wow thats a whole lot on one plate hun!  You keep your head up and your heart light!  Take it ne step at a time and do what you can but dont burn yourself out...sad to say but you need to worry about you to!  Us caring people tend to worry so much about others we forget to think about ourselves.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 13, 2007)

GOD speed you and Yours Sister Devlin!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks guys.  It's not easy at work right now and it's very easy to worry about everyone.  On friday the son was due to go in for his second spinal surgery.  His pneumonia was improving which was good, but he was still relying on the respirator.  I will find out tomorrow the latest.

This weekend, my lap top computer decided to die  I ended up taking it into CompUSA and they will be sending it out for repairs.  Thankfully it is under warrenty.  However it will be gone for a week to 10 days.  So I picked up a desktop computer and will have the lap top as a back up.  Figured I'm settled in and it was time to switch over to a desktop anyway.  

However, some good news.  I finally got myself back into the gym.  I did cardio and back yeterday.  Today I did legs and cardio.  It felt good to be back, but I went to a different gym than I had been.  We have 3 Gold's Gyms in the area, but the one I had been using while close to my apartment is a decent distance from my house.  Yet there is a different location about 5 miles from my house so I went there.  It's smaller, has more machines and less free weight area, but lots of cardio machines.  It's going to take a lot of getting used to, but atleast I'm in the gym.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 15, 2007)

You'll adjust in time!  I to go to a very small gym w/ limited equipment (hence the reason you see alot of the same stuff in my day to day work) but you will improvise!

Enjoy the desktop I can't stand laptops!  But unfortuantly I need to get one...gotta scroung up some more $$   I gotta research whats good and not heh.


----------



## Devlin (Jul 15, 2007)

Do yourself a favor and list everything you will do on the latop.  Take that list into the stores with you and get recommendations for computers that will do what you need.  I like CompUSA and Best Buy for computers.  I prefer Best Buy because of their Geek Squad that does repairs in the stores.  The biggest thing....*get the extended warrenty on whatever you get*, it's well worth it because something will happen to a laptop.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 15, 2007)

I get a warranty on EVERYTHING...I'm a clumsy SOB and am always breaking things!   

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 16, 2007)

Back in the gym.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 16, 2007)

Dev

I'm catching up in your journal and can't believe everything I'm reading!!  Your co-workers sure have had a lot to deal with.

I'm sorry for everything sweetie and will keep everyone in my prayers.

I'm keeping you in my prayers too because you have to hear and deal with everything.

Glad things are going well for you at work now though.  You certainly deserve something going well with as much as you put up with, with your boss' mom.  Sorry to hear about her fall though.

Sounds like things are going okay with the house though.  Oh speaking of which, can you pm me your addy?


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 16, 2007)

Best Wishes on Everything Sister Devlin!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jul 16, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Back in the gym.



Yep and now have major DOMS in my legs, back and even triceps.


----------



## Devlin (Jul 16, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Dev
> 
> I'm catching up in your journal and can't believe everything I'm reading!!  Your co-workers sure have had a lot to deal with.
> 
> ...



I sent you a PM.  The house is fantastic!!!! My gardens are doing great.


----------



## Devlin (Jul 16, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Best Wishes on Everything Sister Devlin!!!



Thank you Arch.  That means a lot to me.


----------



## Devlin (Jul 18, 2007)

As if our office doesn't have enough to deal with....my boss was kicked by a colt this afternoon and it left him with a broken right elbow.  He has an appointment tomorrow to see if they will just cast it or if he will need surgery to place a screw into it.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 18, 2007)

There's some bad karma floating around that office of yours.    Things have just got to start getting better soon.


----------



## Devlin (Jul 22, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> There's some bad karma floating around that office of yours.    Things have just got to start getting better soon.



Yes there is certainly some bad karma at our office.  That or thre is a huge black cloud hanging over us.  

My boss is scheduled for surgery tomorrow.  They said they plan to wire his elbow back together.  Can we say OUCH?  Atleast the boss is planning to either take off work or work only in the office for the next 2 weeks.  

I will be taking the last week of July off to spend with my family.  The family will be arriving on saturday 

In other news...no gym all week, but I did make it there yesterday.  I worked chest and cardio.  I've lost sooo much strength  However, after 60 minutes on the tradmill, I knocked out just over 4 miles.   Today I opted to skip the gym and instead did yard work.  Mowed the grass, weed eated, weeded my flower beds, mulched a few more flower beds and rebuilt a stone wall around one of the beds.  Of course rebuilding the wall involved lugging stones across my yard.  No need to hit the gym afte sweating my butt off outside.  

Hope everyone had a great weekend.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 22, 2007)

glad you enjoyed the yard and that sure is one hell of a workout!  no need to hit the gym when your training like rockey al natural 

enjoy the family when the get there!!

best wishes to your boss hun!


----------



## Devlin (Jul 22, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> glad you enjoyed the yard and that sure is one hell of a workout!  no need to hit the gym when your training like rockey al natural
> 
> enjoy the family when the get there!!
> 
> best wishes to your boss hun!



Thanks DB.  It should eb a good visit.  Atleast they will be bringing me some things from NJ that I want for my house.  Plus they are bringing me some things I can't get here such as the all important breakfat food...Pork Roll.   I've been craving pork roll and can not get it here at all.  

I should have also mentioned our client's son is till in critical condition.  He went through a second surgery on his spine and they took him to surgery to perform a tracheotomy.  He is still very dependant on the respirator.  He is alsohaving issues with his heart now.  He is an athlete so he has a naturally low heart rate, but now his heart rate is dropping dangerously low and has even dropped to zero atleast once.  Every time his heart rate drops they have to give him atropine to get it back up and on atleat one occassion they had to give him epinephrine after the atropine.  We are very worried about him.  I keep thinking about one of our members that has a journal here titled somethng about Wheelchair...Nothng is Impossible.  He is paralyzed and competes which gives me hope that our client's son can recover and have a life.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 22, 2007)

Devlin said:


> Plus they are bringing me some things I can't get here such as the all important breakfat food...Pork Roll.   I've been craving pork roll and can not get it here at all.


----------



## Devlin (Jul 22, 2007)

I can't tell you how many times I would love to have a pork roll and egg sandwich in the morning.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm glad to see your still hanging in there and seeing the funnier side of things


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 23, 2007)

Devlin said:


> I can't tell you how many times I would love to have a pork roll and egg sandwich in the morning.



But atleast you dont have it there...how do i feel going into a deli or quick check and see'ing all these people w/ them and I pick up the salad or WW bagel w/ roast beef n mustard LOL.  Talk about temptation!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jul 24, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> But atleast you dont have it there...how do i feel going into a deli or quick check and see'ing all these people w/ them and I pick up the salad or WW bagel w/ roast beef n mustard LOL.  Talk about temptation!!!



While we don't have pork roll here we have biscuits and gravy which is a staple for breakfast here.


----------



## Devlin (Jul 24, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> I'm glad to see your still hanging in there and seeing the funnier side of things



I have to try and see the funnier side of things. It's the only way to survive.


----------



## Pylon (Jul 24, 2007)

Pork roll?  Is that like pork on a biscuit, or an egg roll type thing?


----------



## Devlin (Jul 25, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Pork roll?  Is that like pork on a biscuit, or an egg roll type thing?



LOL neither.  





> Taylor Ham is a type of sausage-like pork product made from ham, developed by John Taylor of Trenton, New Jersey late in the 19th century. It is often called pork roll due to the "roll" or tube-like sack in which it is traditionally packaged....Pork roll generally comes in one-, three-, and six-pound sizes, as well as six-ounce boxes containing eight single-thickness slices or four double-thickness slices. The product is seldom available for retail or restaurant sale outside of New Jersey and adjoining areas like Philadelphia, Pennsylvania. In Florida and South Carolina, it is available at Publix's supermarkets, Albertsons in Colorado, Harris Teeter in North Carolina, Byerly's in Minnesota, Wegman's throughout the Northeast and De Laurenti's in Seattle but not many other locations outside of New Jersey. However, there are marketers selling pork roll on the internet and shipping it around the United States.


 That's a description from Wikipedia.  It's kinda a cross between ham and canadian bacon.  It's really good and one of the few things I mss from NJ.  The other thing I miss from NJ are the "Dinners" owned by Greek families.  Restaurants where you can get breakfast 24/7 inaddition to sandwiches and regular meals.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 25, 2007)

MMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, Sounds GOOD!!!

Hope all is well Sister Devlin!!!


----------



## katt (Jul 25, 2007)

That's so sad about your clients son   

On another note - bisquits & gravy     ewwww


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2007)

Devlin said:


> In other news...no gym all week, but I did make it there yesterday. I worked chest and cardio. I've lost sooo much strength  However, after 60 minutes on the tradmill, I knocked out just over 4 miles.  Today I opted to skip the gym and instead did yard work. Mowed the grass, weed eated, weeded my flower beds, mulched a few more flower beds and rebuilt a stone wall around one of the beds. Of course rebuilding the wall involved lugging stones across my yard. No need to hit the gym afte sweating my butt off outside.
> 
> Hope everyone had a great weekend.


you really should do more...you just sit around....

YOU OWE ME TEXTS!!!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jul 27, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> you really should do more...you just sit around....
> 
> YOU OWE ME TEXTS!!!!!



Hey cut me a little slack...on top of everything that is going on my boss has been a huge grump.  Then of course I got an emergency call this morning during a severe thunderstorm, one of our farms had two one year old thoroughbreds get hit with lightening and it was believed both were dead.  Plus they thought others may be injuried since the two were in a group of 7 when they got struck.  Boss and I headed out in the storm to the farm.  Sure enough the two horses were dead.   One had a leather halter that had brass rings on it blown off its head.  The halter was in pieces and the some of the pieces were found up to 50 feet away from the horse.  One other horse was knocked off its feet by the lightening strike, but after checking it out, appeared not to be injured (amazingly).  The remaining horses from the group were not injured, but very skittish.  Everyone on the farm was pretty upset as they saw the lightening hit the horses and these horses are like their kids.  

Then of course my parents and sister are arriving from NJ tomorrow evening.


----------



## Devlin (Aug 3, 2007)

Well I survived a week with my family staying with me and doing improvements on my house.  I now have custom closet organizers in my closets, new lights in my bathroom and hallwall, new towel racks in the bathroom, my dad was able to relocate some light switches so they are in easier places to reach/use, we hung pictures and my washer/dryer was installed.  My house feels a lot more like home.  However, my sister was organizing things for me and now it will take me who knows how long to find everything


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 3, 2007)

sorry to hear about the horses...
Sounds like your home is certainly shaping up though!
You're gonna have to post pictures!


----------



## Devlin (Aug 4, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> sorry to hear about the horses...
> Sounds like your home is certainly shaping up though!
> You're gonna have to post pictures!



Thanks. Yes the house is really becoming a home.  My sister designed and installed organizers in my bedroom closet, the spare room closet and a shelving unit for my washer/dryer area.  Retail value of the organizers...about$600   I'm loving having a washer/dryer at home now.  It makes doing laundry so much easier.  I was hoping to get individual switches in the bathroom for the light and fan. I did get that and I also got new lights over the vanity with their own switch  My family kept trying to turn on my kitchen light when the first walked into my kitchen and it didn't work since the switch is all the way on the other side of the kitchen.  So my dad decided to fix that and installed a switch where it should be.  Now I can turn on the kitchen light from either side of the kitchen    My sister being the oganizer and decorator that she is...she reorganized more than I ever expected, plus she helped me hang pictures which really make my house feel like a home.   Looking at my house it doesn't look like we did a lot, but in reality we did.

In other news....I've been to the gym yesterday and today.  To my surprise, when I stepped on the scale yesterday I only weighed 125   Now if I can drop 5-10 pounds and get my muscle tone back I will be thrilled  I've lost so much tone and strength it's not funny.  On the up side, I've been able to jog atleast 10 minutes on the treadmill and keep my heart rate around a max of 165.


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 5, 2007)

MMMMMmmmmm....biscuits and gravy  

It's great to hear that your doing so well....when do we get pics of the new home?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 6, 2007)

biscuits????  what????  there is nothing better than biscuits, gravy, bacon and fried eggs!!!    

Mmm, mmm, mmm -- good thing I can only talk about it  

Dev, how are ya sweetie?  Sounds like everything is great.  Can't wait to see pictures


----------



## katt (Aug 6, 2007)

Poor horses - I probably would have freaked if I was there... glad they're doing ok.

Good job on the weight loss!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 6, 2007)

glad you survived the family heh!

good job on the gym too hun kickin ass!!!


----------



## Devlin (Aug 6, 2007)

*Billie*- Pics of the house will be coming soon.  My flowers look so good along the front and my garden is...well my thumb is a little too green   I took some tomatoes and peppers into work to share since my garden is overflowing with both.

*Fitgirl*- I'm actually not that big of a fan of biscuits and gravy.  I guess it's because some biscuits can be like lead rocks and way too heavy for the tummy.  Now bacon and eggs along with hashbrowns..YUMMM 

*Katt*- The hores that survivd were pretty freaked out, but are ok.  Th two that wre kiled were probably killed instantly and didn't suffer.  Thanks.  I'm trying to slowly cut the weight.


*DB*- Thanks.  It was a pretty easy week with them.  Dad started to loose his temper by the end of the week, but I think it was due to working hard the entire week, not getting enough nicotine (no time to stop and smoke  ) and there was more he would have liked to do, but didn't have the time to do it. It would have been nice to have been able to relax and sight see, but then again that just gives them a reason to return for another visit.  

I did find out we have some good news at work.  First...boss's mom went home   Next client's son is improving.  He is off the ventilator, he is no longer aspirating when he tries to drink so he is now able to eat some and drink fluids, he is able to talk now instead of just mouthing words for people to lip read and they hope to move him to a rehab hopsital this week   He is still paralized from the upper chest down and can't even move his arms, he has lost 30 pounds and has significant muscle atrophy. However, he has improved which gives us some hope.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 6, 2007)

Excellent Sister Devlin, glad everything is shaping up for you!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 6, 2007)

glad things are on the up sweety!  let me know when the fam comes out again I'll send em some pork roll from the city


----------



## Devlin (Aug 6, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> glad things are on the up sweety!  let me know when the fam comes out again I'll send em some pork roll from the city



 They brought me 4 rolls of pork roll.  It should last me a while since I slice it thin when I cook it.


----------



## katt (Aug 6, 2007)

Devlin said:


> They brought me 4 rolls of pork roll.  It should last me a while since I slice it thin when I cook it.



Ok,  since I don't eat pork,,, what the heck is a pork roll????


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 6, 2007)

katt said:


> Ok,  since I don't eat pork,,, what the heck is a pork roll????



taylor ham...its a new jersey thing.  we are like the only state that has it and its AMAZING!  its all full of fat and tasty goodness


----------



## Devlin (Aug 7, 2007)

katt said:


> Ok,  since I don't eat pork,,, what the heck is a pork roll????



Here is a description I found online earlier. 





> Taylor Ham is a type of sausage-like pork product made from ham, developed by John Taylor of Trenton, New Jersey late in the 19th century. It is often called pork roll due to the "roll" or tube-like sack in which it is traditionally packaged....Pork roll generally comes in one-, three-, and six-pound sizes, as well as six-ounce boxes containing eight single-thickness slices or four double-thickness slices. The product is seldom available for retail or restaurant sale outside of New Jersey and adjoining areas like Philadelphia, Pennsylvania. In Florida and South Carolina, it is available at Publix's supermarkets, Albertsons in Colorado, Harris Teeter in North Carolina, Byerly's in Minnesota, Wegman's throughout the Northeast and De Laurenti's in Seattle but not many other locations outside of New Jersey. However, there are marketers selling pork roll on the internet and shipping it around the United States.



It looks like sausage, but it's ham and ist is sooo good.  It's certainly a Jersey thing.


----------



## katt (Aug 8, 2007)

So it tastes like traditional ham????


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 8, 2007)

heya hottie!
Happy Hump Day!
Hope you are doing great!


----------



## Devlin (Aug 8, 2007)

katt said:


> So it tastes like traditional ham????



LOL...It has it's own flavor.  It's hard to decribe.  It's more like a seasoned (kinda spicey), salty ham.  It's really good (and commonly) eaten on a sandwich with egg and cheese.  As for cooking it, just slice it (adding little cuts on the sides to prevent curling), toss it into a pan on the stove and "pan fry" it like you would bacon until it is lightly browned.


----------



## Devlin (Aug 8, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> heya hottie!
> Happy Hump Day!
> Hope you are doing great!




So far so good


----------



## katt (Aug 8, 2007)

Devlin said:


> LOL...It has it's own flavor.  It's hard to decribe.  It's more like a seasoned (kinda spicey), salty ham.  It's really good (and commonly) eaten on a sandwich with egg and cheese.  As for cooking it, just slice it (adding little cuts on the sides to prevent curling), toss it into a pan on the stove and "pan fry" it like you would bacon until it is lightly browned.



oookaayyy.... this is definitely on my "weird things to try" list


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 9, 2007)

how's the yard work going?
been playing with the horse?


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 9, 2007)

MmmMmM and taylor ham on a burger and mozzarella is AMAZING!


----------



## Devlin (Aug 9, 2007)

katt said:


> oookaayyy.... this is definitely on my "weird things to try" list


----------



## Devlin (Aug 9, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> how's the yard work going?
> been playing with the horse?



Yard work is going well.  I have already started taking tomatoes and peppers into work since I have so many growing in my garden.  I'm back to mowin once a week, but it's been so hot lately I have to time the mowing so I drop get killed by the heat.  As for the horse...she's hard a lot of time off, but I still spend time with her.  However working her is a bit out of the question due to the heat.


----------



## Devlin (Aug 9, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> MmmMmM and taylor ham on a burger and mozzarella is AMAZING!



Ohh I got to try that.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 9, 2007)

Devlin said:


> Ohh I got to try that.



Not if you like your waist line


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 20, 2007)

knock knock


----------



## Devlin (Aug 21, 2007)

Sorry all.  I know I went poof again.  Work has been busy as usual. The high heat and humidity have been sucking the life out of me and I haven't been doing much other than work, chores on the farm where my horse is, play with my horse and work around the house.  I've been enjoying my garden a lot and love working in it.  I really think I will expand the garden for next year.  I've also been working on a project for my mom and I have a time deadline on it so been trying to work on that in all of my spare time which amounts to couple hours at night and part of the weekend.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 21, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> knock knock



Who's there?


----------



## katt (Aug 21, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Who's there?



Waddle


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 21, 2007)

katt said:


> Waddle



Waddle who?


----------



## katt (Aug 21, 2007)

Waddle you give me if I leave..?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 22, 2007)

hiya Dev!
glad to finally hear from ya!


----------



## Devlin (Aug 30, 2007)

Sorry all, work has not been a fun place and I've been grumpy.  Work is busy because it s now sale season and we have a lot of paperwork to do for the sales this time of year.  Boss is not just grumpy, but his mind is in left field.  His best friend died sunday after a hard battle fom cancer.  He started to go see her on saturday, but she told him not to so he turned around and she ended up dieing about 12 hours later.  Her death has left him lost and angry and needless to say I feel like I'm getting the blunt of it.  I did go on an inteview today, but sadly I'm going to have decline the job offer because it would be a big cut in pay that I can not afford righ now.  So I keep looking.

In other news.  I had a check up with my endo.  The bad news...my TSH is still too low and my T4 is still too high so yet another change in dosage of my Levoxyl.  I will have to get my levels rechecked in a couple months.  The good news...my screening test for thyroid cancer came back normal this time   However, even though my test is normal, I may have some cells/tissue in my body that may be of concern and I may have to get a treatment down the road.  There is other news....my endo sent me for a chest xray to make sure I didn't have any masses in my chest (if I would have a recurrance of cancer it will more than likely will show up in my chest).  The good news...no masses, the bad news I have bronchitis which didn't surprise me as I've been having symptoms of a cold/allergies.  The bronchitis would also explain the back pains I've been having recently.  I'm guessing I will have to go on antibiotics, I just need to find out which one.  

Ohh in other news...my old apartment complex made the news yesterday.   Apparently the building on the other side of the one I lived in was condemned yesterday after a water pipe broke in a third floor unit which lead to flooding from the third floor all the way down to the first floor.  People in the first floor said water starting coming out of the light fixtures, the ceiling fan, the thermostat, outlets and even the breaker box.  The county comdemned 3 apartments, but cut utilitis to all 12 units in the structure forcing residents to move.  However despite the units being condemmed, management said there was only "minimal" damage.  Someone needs a reality check and the remaining residents need to get out while they can.  Thank god I am out of that hell hole.


----------



## katt (Aug 30, 2007)

Wow - sounds like you've got alot on your plate lately -  

I can totally see how the passing of a friend can disturb your world for a while.. that sucks..

Hope your bronchitis gets better with the antibiotics.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 30, 2007)

Getting out of that apartment and into a house was so much the right move.


----------



## Devlin (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm still alive, I've just had a lot of things going on that I have had to deal with.  Work has slowed down, but we are in crunch time for billing so every minute possible I've been working on billing which hasn't left much time for chatting (sorry Burner not even text messages because boss has been working in the office whenever possible too).  My mom has also asked me to hand stitch panels for two quilts.  The panels are large and I have a time dead line on them so when home I've been stitching.  My bronchitis is getting better, but it is taking time.  I think that is it. Hopefully in the next few months I will be back to my usual self.


----------



## katt (Sep 11, 2007)

Quilting is quite a process... a long one....


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2007)

...and u should answer your phone!


----------



## Devlin (Sep 18, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> ...and u should answer your phone!



Atleast I called you tonight


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 19, 2007)

yes...yes you did....was a nice suprise!
you keep your chin up...and don't hesitate to call if u need to talk w/ someone!


----------



## Devlin (Sep 26, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> yes...yes you did....was a nice suprise!
> you keep your chin up...and don't hesitate to call if u need to talk w/ someone!



Thanks.  I know I must have sounded horrible when I called sice I was still pretty numbed up.  I go back this friday for the second half of the "fun".  Wish me luck.

The fun I'm referring to is the surpise root canel I ended up having last week.  I went to the dentist to get a filling replaced since the tooth was starting to ache.  I ended up needing a root canel because the tooth ache was due to the nerve being exposed from loosing the filling and the resulting cavity had compromised the nerve.  The dentist did the first half of the root canel and placed a medicated temporary filling in and I was put back on antibiotics for a week (the nerve had started to become infected).  I go back friday to have the root canel finished and a perminant filling put in.  Ohh and did I mention I HATE going to the dentist.  The only good part is the dentist gave me a nice perscription for Lortabs which I did need for a day or two after the first part of the root canel.  

In other news....my garden is suffering big time from the drought we are having, but I have managed to keep it going.  My lawn, on the other hand, is more than half dead.  The tress behind me are starting to drop more leaves than I would like at this time of year.  It is way too early for the leaves to turn and fall.  One of my flower gardens is slated to be torn up within the next year.  The water company is replacing water lines and water meters in my little town.  One of my gardens is right by the water meter and it will ave to be torn up when the replace my meter, but the company is supposed to replace the garden when they are done which may work in my favor since I want to redo the garden anyway.  Plus there are a few small stumps in the same area I'm hoping they remove  Speaking of gardens...I've already started to plan for next year and will be planting tulips for next spring.  I'm hoping we get some rain soon so I can reseed my lawn before it gets too cold.  

As for the quilt sqaures...I'm more than half way done the second of 4 squares.  I should have mentioned the squares I am doing are all counted cross stitch so they do take a lot of time, but they are very rewarding when I get them done since I have designed the patterns and stitched them.

Well I am off to walk my dog and then back to stitching.


----------



## katt (Sep 26, 2007)

Wow!  You've got your hands full -  

They say they will put it all back when they are done with the piping but really.... all they did  on my lawn was throw some hydroseed stuff in... didn't rake, de-rock or anything.. so it was all wasted.

Root Canals - yuk!   I've have only one, and that's all I want thank you!

The quilt sounds awesome - counted cross stitch!  That takes f o r e v e r !!! I bet it's going to be beautiful!


----------



## Devlin (Sep 26, 2007)

katt said:


> Wow!  You've got your hands full -
> 
> They say they will put it all back when they are done with the piping but really.... all they did  on my lawn was throw some hydroseed stuff in... didn't rake, de-rock or anything.. so it was all wasted.
> 
> ...



The plus for me with the piping is the pipe is to be laid across the street and they plan to tunnel under the road.  At my house they will just have to enlarge the hole where my meter is.  There are a couple small stumps in the same area I would love for them to dig up    I want to redo the flower bed, but if I loose it it wouldn't hurt my feelings since I will just dig up my plants first.  They have been video taping the properties to protect all parties and to have a record to refer back to when it comes time to repair the properties.  

This is my secod root canel.  The first one was horrible, but this one wasn't too bad.  My dentist did numb the hell out of my jaw so there was minimal pain during the procedure and I took a Lortab before the numbness wore off. 

The quilt should look great.  Actually there will be two quilts, one for each of two people in a group my mom belongs to.  There are 16 cross stitch squares in each quilt and each square represents a position in the group (if that makes sense).  I'll post a pic of one of the squares when I'm done it.


----------



## katt (Sep 26, 2007)

That's awesome - I'd love to see the pictures!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 27, 2007)

yeha...you don't do enugh...pick up the pace, slacker!

how're ya feeling?


----------



## Devlin (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm actually feeling half way decent.  The second half of the root canel took over 2 hours today.  Overall it wasn't bad, but then my dentist is very generous with the novacaine.   My dentist also gave me another perscription for additional pain killers  because she said I will be hurting after the work today; the root was a lot deeper than she expected and the nerve near the tooth will be irratated from the root canel too.  Ohh well atleast the tooth was saved.  

Not much else is new.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 1, 2007)

how r u feeling now? back to full speed?


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 2, 2007)

hope your feeling better!


----------



## katt (Oct 2, 2007)

Get better soon!


----------



## Devlin (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks all.

I warn you I'm about to go on a rant/rambling session because I need to.  I am so frustrated by my boss that I'm to the point I no longer like my job and dread going to work everyday.  This is not a way to live.  I so regret saying to my boss that I would work where he needed me to work.  If I had known by saying that I wold end up taking a considerable pay cut, I would not have done it.  If I had known I would end up feeling like a used, unappreciated idiot mostly thanks to my boss I would not have taken the office job. 

I hate that, except for my family that is ten hours away and my ex (yes I am talking with Red again),  I'm alone in life right now.  I am depressed plain and simple.  I love my family, my dogs, my horse and my house.  I am not depressed enough to leave them, but I do want the pain to go away.  


How do I fix this....I find anothe job that I can enjoy and that pays what  was making ebfore I took the office position.  Find a partner to share my life, the good and the bad, someone who can put up with me and complete me.  If the man exists, I need to find him and hopefully soon.


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 4, 2007)

The world is a big place....sometimes it takes a little while to find the right job/partner....be patient and hang in there girl!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 4, 2007)

hey!
did I read that right? Yuo took a pay cut at the same job?
LEAVE THAT! You and I have spoken about this....that place has been nothing but a constant source of dread for you. You are an intelligent, bright, wonderful and caring woman. You have so much to offer...and you are settling for that. GET OUT OF THERE....you aren't appreciated. Yet...you are a cornerstone for that f'ed up place. Get back out there....and talk w/ the farms...other vets..etc. 
And stop w/ that other guy...he's damaged you enough...u know this. If he's just an orgasm donor for you....and soeone to hold at night for that reason...then take it as it is....but dont fall for him again....how amny times are you going t let him hurt you?
You are my friend and I care about you.


----------



## katt (Oct 4, 2007)

Look at it this way


Life's too short to deal with that shit......


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 4, 2007)

Devlin said:


> If the man exists, I need to find him and hopefully soon.



If you can deal with a hunter I heard that man just became single again     I'll let you fill in the planks DE_DBO_T   

Sweet sorry to hear how everything has been going its really a shame!  You deserve so much better!  You have a lovely home and great hobbies you need to think about a new job doll.  

I travel an hour and a half to almost 2 entire hours each way to work but I LOVE my job and I make SHIT PAY!  But I love my house where I have just moved and I love my job but can't connect the two.  

You have so much going for you right now your gorgeous, your smart, you have great hobbies, your a loveable and personable person (we know what I'm not - a great speller ) theres no reason for you to be miserable!!  You should be on cloud 9 right now in your life!


----------



## Devlin (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone.  Feeling a bit better today, but tired.  Heading off to bed soon.


----------



## Devlin (Oct 6, 2007)

Well I did say I would post a pic of the cross stitch panel I've been working on for a quilt.  I finished the second panel this morning.  After finishing the first panel, I decided to make some changes which is why the panels are slightly different in the side by side photo.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 6, 2007)

looks awsome sweety!


----------



## Devlin (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks DB.  I put a lot of hours into those panels.  Now I'm working on two more panels with different designs.

Burner - Sorry I didn't reply to your text message.  I haven't been able to at work since boss has been working in the office and I've been trying to get some things caught up at work.

In other news...as if I don't have enough crap in my life.  I was working with more horse this afternoon.  She had an appointment with the dentist and she wasn't very happy about it (not that I blame her). I was attempting to give her a shot of sedation (she hates shots more than the dentist) and she was getting very upset.  In her attempt to show her displeasure she tried to strick out with a front leg. When she raised her leg up she ended up nailing me in the left side of the groin with her knee.  Somehow I stayed on my feet and got her sedated.  I was amazed I didn't feel any pain or discomfort until a couple hours later at which point I said to myself, "Thank god I'm not a man, because I man would have been on the ground after getting knee in the groin by a pissed off filly."   Sorry guys, but I will say at this point as I sit here with an ice pack on the left side of my groin, I have a new appreciation for what kneeing someone in the groin can feel like.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 9, 2007)

Don't you realize that men have a telepathic ability to feel pain just be _reading_ about a groin shot?!  I need some aspirin!


----------



## Devlin (Oct 9, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Don't you realize that men have a telepathic ability to feel pain just be _reading_ about a groin shot?!  I need some aspirin!



 Well in that case, better take something stronger than aspirin since I've already taken a Lortab in addition to ice and I'm still feeling it.  Tomorrow is not going to be a fun day


----------



## DOMS (Oct 10, 2007)

Sorry to hear it was that bad.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 10, 2007)

Bad story!  No!

Just tell us you were kicked in the head or something.  It will be less painful for the readers!

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Devlin (Oct 10, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Bad story!  No!
> 
> Just tell us you were kicked in the head or something.  It will be less painful for the readers!
> 
> Hope you feel better soon!





I'm actually feeling better than expected.  It doesn't bother me to walk, but it aches when I'm sitting.  Atleast advil is taking the worst of the ache away.


----------



## Devlin (Oct 10, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> hey!
> did I read that right? Yuo took a pay cut at the same job?
> LEAVE THAT! You and I have spoken about this....that place has been nothing but a constant source of dread for you. You are an intelligent, bright, wonderful and caring woman. You have so much to offer...and you are settling for that. GET OUT OF THERE....you aren't appreciated. Yet...you are a cornerstone for that f'ed up place. Get back out there....and talk w/ the farms...other vets..etc.
> And stop w/ that other guy...he's damaged you enough...u know this. If he's just an orgasm donor for you....and soeone to hold at night for that reason...then take it as it is....but dont fall for him again....how amny times are you going t let him hurt you?
> You are my friend and I care about you.



Figured I better respond to this one....

I am looking for another job, but I absolutely need to find one that pays atleast what I make now.  I can't afford any more pay cuts even if the job offers benefits.  That's one of the problems is finding something that pays atleast what I make now or more and offers benefits.  In the mean time I have to stick it out here cause I NEED the money.

As for the "other guy"....we do still talk and he has been there when I have needed someone to talk to.  We do remain friends, but I believe he knows the ball is in his court.  I won't be putting myself out there.  If he wants a relationship, he has to be the one to pursue it.  He did actually come to see my house a couple weeks ago, he even changed plans so he could come for a visit.  What happened....I ended up falling asleep while we were watching tv  so left left after telling me to go to bed.


----------



## Devlin (Oct 10, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> The world is a big place....sometimes it takes a little while to find the right job/partner....be patient and hang in there girl!



Thanks Billie.  It's amazing how much better I felt just talking/typing about how I was feeling.  Knowing I have a group of friends here no matter what helps to.


----------



## Devlin (Oct 10, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> If you can deal with a hunter I heard that man just became single again     I'll let you fill in the planks DE_DBO_T
> 
> Sweet sorry to hear how everything has been going its really a shame!  You deserve so much better!  You have a lovely home and great hobbies you need to think about a new job doll.
> 
> ...



Thanks DB.  I'm a woman and we all know women have their moods.  I just tend to have a few darker moods once in a while.  

I used to do a 60 mile one way trip for work and all that driving burned me out.  Now I dislike driving more than 45 minutes to work or even to go out.  Not to mention the cost of gas these days really hurts if the drive is long.  I am looking and hopefully something will turn up.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2007)

Devlin said:


> Thanks DB. I put a lot of hours into those panels. Now I'm working on two more panels with different designs.
> 
> Burner - Sorry I didn't reply to your text message. I haven't been able to at work since boss has been working in the office and I've been trying to get some things caught up at work.
> 
> In other news...as if I don't have enough crap in my life. I was working with more horse this afternoon. She had an appointment with the dentist and she wasn't very happy about it (not that I blame her). I was attempting to give her a shot of sedation (she hates shots more than the dentist) and she was getting very upset. In her attempt to show her displeasure she tried to strick out with a front leg. When she raised her leg up she ended up nailing me in the left side of the groin with her knee. Somehow I stayed on my feet and got her sedated. I was amazed I didn't feel any pain or discomfort until a couple hours later at which point I said to myself, "Thank god I'm not a man, because I man would have been on the ground after getting knee in the groin by a pissed off filly."  Sorry guys, but I will say at this point as I sit here with an ice pack on the left side of my groin, I have a new appreciation for what kneeing someone in the groin can feel like.


why ya gotta be kickin? How about just grazin'!
_ Eddie Murphy



Glad you werent seriously injured!
Things will turn out better for you...
Just want u to be careful w/ that big, beautiful heart of yours...no more unecessary pain for you!


----------



## Devlin (Oct 14, 2007)

Hey all...well groin all better.  Surprisingly it only ached for a couple days.  

Now that fall is arriving here..I have had to mak some time for my yard.  The leaves were overtaking my yard so yesterday was leaf clean up day.  Thankfully it was warm and I worked up a nice sweat.  Today was winterizing my periennal flowers, pull out the dead annuals (we had some really cold nights that killed some of my flowers), and plant bulbs for next spring.  I ended up planting 61 flower bulbs (tulips & hyacinths)   Opps I didn't think I had bought that many, but turns out I did and found a place for everyone of them.  Hopefully they all bloom this coming spring  

In other news....I have somehow become a football fan  , especially NCAA (SEC in particular).  When I frst came to Kentucky, University of Kentucky's football team was horrible while the basketball team was a top team.  I quickly learned when living in Lexington, that one becomes a UK fan or atleast you say you are if a local asks.  Now I can officially say I am a UK football fan especially after yesterday game.  For those that haven't heard or don't follow, UK beat the undeafed LSU, the number one team in the country in triple overtime  That was an incredible feat for UK.  Now I just need to pick a pro football team to cheer for


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 14, 2007)

Heya  sweety sounds like you've been busy ya know gettin kicked in the groin and pickin flowers 

How ya been?  Any news on a new job yet?

And I hear ya on driving...I drive 75 miles door to door each way to work and every saturday i do 95 miles each way to hunt with my buddy. MAN I HATE DRIVING!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 14, 2007)

That was a heck-uva game too!!! Congrats on that one!!! Glad your a football fan as well!!! Hope all turns out as you want/need it to Sister Devlin!!!


----------



## Devlin (Oct 14, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> Heya  sweety sounds like you've been busy ya know gettin kicked in the groin and pickin flowers
> 
> How ya been?  Any news on a new job yet?
> 
> And I hear ya on driving...I drive 75 miles door to door each way to work and every saturday i do 95 miles each way to hunt with my buddy. MAN I HATE DRIVING!!!



I've been ok.  Things at work are ok.  I'm dealing with things there, but I'm not happy about some things there and I've made my displeasure about it clear which has caused the office manager to back off me a bit.  Thank god.  Things will improve a bit because another round of billing is about to do out so money will not be as much of issue for a while.  

As for another job...I'm still looking, but haven't found anything.  However, I have also spoken to a farm that I would like to work for (and do work for during the horse sales) and I would go in as a part of management.  The only problem is, I have to hold out until sometime in 2008 which is when they plan to expand.  If I can hold out at my current job until the farm expands, I may be set.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 14, 2007)

2008 is only 2 months away...it will be here before you know it!  But keep lookin and keep your eyes open something else may arise ya know?


----------



## Devlin (Oct 15, 2007)

A while back I posted about the dark cloud that had been over our office tha left two husbands seriously sick and the son of a client paralized.  I have some updates...

First husband who had his appendix removed and then developed an abdominal abcess followed by a blood clot is all better.  He has healed and clots are gone  

The son of a client who broke his neck leaving him a quadrapligic is actually recovering.  He is home and has regained movement in his right arm and is starting to be able to move his fingers in his right hand.  He is also able to move his right leg and can ever so slightly move his left leg.     He is having some trouble dealing with his life right now since he had been an incredible swimmer who was on track for full ride scholarships.  He has a long road ahead of him and hopefully with time he will make a full recovery.

Our associate vet's husband was diagnosed with adnocarconoma of the eshophagus and stomach.  At the time it was diagnosed he was in stage 3 of 4.  He underwent chemo and radiodation.  He responded and the next step was surgery.  He went to surgery on Sept 22.  They ad to remove his entire esophagus and the top part of his stomach and ...sorry to be gross...pull what remained of his stomach up and make it into a new esphagus.  Surgery went well and within days he was up walking around and moved to a regular room.  Things were looking very good until two weeks ago when he took a very sudden turn and was placed on a ventilator.  He had pneumonia and was septic (infection was in his blood stream).  He responded to antibiotics and was being weaned off the ventilator.  Things were looking good until saturday.  He is now completely dependant on the ventilator and dispite getting 100% oxygen he is not maintain enough oxygen in his blood stream.  Right now things are not looking good for him.  His chances of making it are not good.  We are hoping for the best, but are preparing for the worst.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 15, 2007)

glad they are on the up and sorry to hear about the vets hubby send them our best wishes!


----------



## Devlin (Oct 20, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> glad they are on the up and sorry to hear about the vets hubby send them our best wishes!



Somethings are on the up an up, but the vet's hubby is not improving much.  He is in the "spacebed" that rotates him at various times to not only prevent bed sores, but to get the fluid in his lungs to move.  They are keeping him heavily sedated (basically a medically induced coma) to allow his body to heal.  They tried to bring him out of the sedation, but he became so distressed as they brought him out they had to put him right back under. They say he is making very small improvements, but we are preparing for the worst.

In other news....my boss has a new appreciation for me.  He had to go away the end of this week and through the weekend.  Our associate vet is on extended leave to be with her husband so that leaves outside vets to cover emergencies.  However, the clients have to run the emergencies through our office and then I contact the on call vet to cover.  I also follow up on the outsomes of each call the on call vet covers and report to my boss when he calls in the following day.  I'm even taking calls from home over the weekend (mostly because I have one case that has been a problem child and needed treatment everyday).  By taking the calls and following up, my boss can go away and actually try to enjoy his time away, but know his practice and clients are being taken care of.  

Hope everyone is having a good weekend....


----------



## Devlin (Nov 2, 2007)

Sorry all...I've not been around much.  It's been the same ole same ole.  However, I had a meeting with my boss yesterday.  It was a good meeting that allowed us to get stuff out and get on the same page, but I also learned our associate vet resigned.  She didn't feel she could work while her hubby was in fighting for his life.  I can't blame her, but at the same time I can't imagine what the medical bills are going to be like. As of yesterday, her husband had not improved much and if anything he was worse.  Then this afternoon we got "the call", he passed away at 3:45 pm.  It is very sad and I know our associate must be devasted, but he is no longer suffering.  Such is life nd as they say....life must go on.

So for me...life moves on and I'm taking a few days off work to work the horse sales.  It's always nice to trade my job for a few days and socialize with others.


----------



## katt (Nov 2, 2007)

ah man,  that sucks!  Sorry to hear that..

Life must go on,, but sometimes it still doesn't make it any better to deal with.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dev!  Smile a little, ok?  Things will work out.  Good to see you still around


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 8, 2007)

Heya sweety how are things in the office?

Socializing yea I dontget much of that except woth my patients.  My partner and a bunch of guys are gettin together this saturday to celebratew my b-day been a while since I went out kinda feels weird but like ya said life must go on!


----------



## Devlin (Nov 9, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> Heya sweety how are things in the office?
> 
> Socializing yea I dontget much of that except woth my patients.  My partner and a bunch of guys are gettin together this saturday to celebratew my b-day been a while since I went out kinda feels weird but like ya said life must go on!



How is life in the office? Ohh it's just ducky especially since my boss gave me notice yesterday that I'm being laid off.  I have a month to find a new job.  I'm hoping this is a huge blessing and that I find an even better job and hopefully one that either pays more, has benefits, or pays more and has benefits.  I will say a couple clients I have spoken to and told them I am being laid off are shocked and have not been happy about it.  The evil bitch side of me really hopes laying me off bites my boss in the ass hard.  

I actually went out tonight.  After the viewing for our associate's husband, I stopped at a local bar and intended to just have one drink.  However I ended up having 2 drinks and dinner.  The wierd part, I was sitting at the bar and a woman came in and sat down next to me.  We got to talking and turns out the woman was a nurse at a local hospital.  One thing led to another and it turns out she was one of the nurses that took care of our associate's husband.  While our associate's husband had excellant care and they did everything possible to save him, the nurse confirmed what I had thought, the husband's chances of living were slim at best due to his poor lung function and pneumonia.

Despite having to look for a new job due to being laid off, the funeral and hearing the real story that led to the funeral, I had a good time at the bar.  The "scenery" could have been better, but maybe next time there will be more to "check out".


----------



## Devlin (Nov 14, 2007)

Ughh the one thing I hate is a head/chest cold and guess what I have a nice head/chest cold     I've lost count of how many times I've sneezed.  On the up side  ...I think I have a new job lined up to start the beginning of December.  It's on a large quarterhorse breeding farm and I would be managing the mare division.  I would be working with the horses as well as maintaining records and billing.  The best part...I will be making more money than I am now and enjoying my job again.  If all goes as I hope...I will be leaving my current job on friday, take 2 weeks of severance pay and then start my new job.  Let's hope it all works......


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 14, 2007)

THERE YOU GO!
As I believed about my situation...when one door closes, another shall OPEN.
Run through it, don't look back!
Glad the opportunity is there for you! WAHOO!!!!!!!


----------



## Devlin (Nov 14, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> THERE YOU GO!
> As I believed about my situation...when one door closes, another shall OPEN.
> Run through it, don't look back!
> Glad the opportunity is there for you! WAHOO!!!!!!!



 

Keep your fingers crossed and say a prayer that this all works out.  I should know in less than a week


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 15, 2007)

heya sweety hope you get that job!!!

do you give "riding" lessons


----------



## Devlin (Nov 16, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> heya sweety hope you get that job!!!
> 
> do you give "riding" lessons



Thanks DB.  

One can always give a "riding" lesson to the right person


----------



## Devlin (Nov 16, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


>




Thanks Trip.  I need all the help I can get.  I have a good feel about the new job, but don't want to get my hopes up too high just in case.  I go for a second interview monday.  I spoke to the farm owner today who said she is really loking forward to meeting me


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 18, 2007)

Devlin said:


> One can always give a "riding" lesson to the right person


 

Hows my favorit girl today?


----------



## Devlin (Nov 18, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> Hows my favorit girl today?




OMG... I'm exhausted.  I spent most of the day cleaning my house since my family arrives in about an hour from the time I'm posting this.

I also have to say, even though I'm wiped out from cleaning, I'm relaxed and can't wait until tomorrow afternoon.  I have my second interview for a job tomorrow and if all goes well I will have a new job tomorrow   While it was hard to leave my job, it was beyond time that I did and I'm ok with it.  I'm actually not even upset bad it because it was getting so bad there.  A new chapter in my life is about to begin.....


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 18, 2007)

you deserve it hun!!!  knowing you they will fall in love with you and you'll be hired on the spot!  no need for good lucks but I'll say it anyway...break a leg out there 

hey and enjoy the family...did they bring pork roll?


----------



## Devlin (Nov 21, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> you deserve it hun!!!  knowing you they will fall in love with you and you'll be hired on the spot!  no need for good lucks but I'll say it anyway...break a leg out there
> 
> hey and enjoy the family...did they bring pork roll?



Thanks DB.  

No the family didn't bring any pork roll.  I still have two rolls of it in the freezer


----------



## Devlin (Nov 21, 2007)

Well it's official...I have a new job!!!! I scored the job on the farm and I will be managing the broodmare section of the farm.  I start wednesday 

Hope everyone has a happy Thanksgiving (I know I will   )


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 21, 2007)

Congratulations, Dev.    Great way to start the holiday season.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 22, 2007)

Happy turkey day, Dev!


----------



## Devlin (Nov 27, 2007)

Hope everyone had  good Thanksgiving.  I certainly did.  I had a lot to be thankful for this year such s buying my house, getting out of the fire trap apartment, my family vsiting me twice with the second time over thanksgiving, and of course starting a new job.

Speaking of the new job, I was scheduled to start tomorrow, but my new boss's schedule changed and she won't be in town until this weekend at the earliest.  So my start time has been delayed until monday when my new boss will be in town and we can get down to business of finishing setting up the farm.  I am really looking forward to the new job...it's a huge change, but a huge opportunity for me personally and professionally.

The new job is going to keep me very busy which is going to force me to make some changes to my lifestyle such as scheduling my life better, planning meals more in advance and to do everything I can to stay healthy.  These change are going to have to include making time for the gym again because that will not only keep me in shape, but it will allow me to relax and of course stay healthy.

New house...new job...new chapter in my life...


----------



## femalemuscle (Nov 28, 2007)

*good luck!*

Just remember to train hard and EAT CLEAN! Losta protein 6x a day. Also, glutamine and BCAA's pre and post will help alot with your muscle recovery and growth.
Thanks god muscle has memory!!



Devlin said:


> Without further ago......
> 
> Short cardio & Chest
> 
> ...


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 28, 2007)

I am SO happy for you Dev!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Congratulations!!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 4, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> I am SO happy for you Dev!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Congratulations!!



Thank you Billie.

My new job is great so far.  My boss and her husband are really nice and down to earth, however my boss has more energy than the Energizer Bunny.   It could be the coffee she drinks almost non stop  We have so much to do and very little time to get it all done.  The first "wave" of horses start arriving in 5 days.  We are expecting 15 stallions in the first wave.  The second "wave" will be the mares and young stock. The second wave, all 41 horses  , will be arriving in 2 weeks.  We should be ready to receive the horses as scheduled, but we got a call today that the second wave may arrive this week due to some 'care' issues where they currently are housed.  We are not quite ready to receive horses this week.   I have yet to make it out to view the progress on the barns as I've been busy setting up the horse management software program and making calls.

Regardless, the atmosphere is much better at my new job.  I miss my old job a bit, but not all that much.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 4, 2007)

keep us updated!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 24, 2007)

Devlin said:


> New house...new job...new chapter in my life...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2007)

hey hottie!
Great talking w/ you the other day! Glad to hear up-n-up!
may you have a Merry Christmas and may 2008 be your best year ever!


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 24, 2007)

merry christmas dev!!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 24, 2007)

*Trip*- Thanks.  I hope you have a very happy holiday and a safe New Year.

*Burner*- It was great to talk to you too.  Have a very Merry Chirstmas and Happy New Year. I'm sure I will talk to you over the holiday 

*Billi* -I hope you have a great Christmas.

As for me, I'm having a very quiet Christmas at home with my dogs and I will visit with my horse too.  I'm looking forward to the quiet time.  My new job is great, but oh my god am I busy.  My job is an adventure now that I enjoy. My boss is truely an energizer bunny on caffine  , but she is great to work for and with. At 5 pm on friday she came into the office I share with two other women (they work with the stallions) and handled us each a wine glass and said pack it up for the day.  She then proceeded to fill the glasses with wine she had gotten as a gift.  We then spent the next hour drinking and talking about work, the farm, and ourselves.  It was a great time to relax and get to know each other. 

I hope everyone has a wonderful and safe holiday.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas Dev!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 26, 2007)

Happy holidays, Dev!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2007)

Happy New Year, Dev!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 10, 2008)

heya sexy how ya hangin?

hows the new job?

hope the holidays were good to you...did the family stop by?

ows the house now for the winter yard work stopped?  we had some nice 50 degree weather the past week and i have been loving it but i can't wait for the summer so i can get back out in the yard and do all the much needed landscaping!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 27, 2008)

*DB*- New job? Long story that I will explain later.  The holidays were quiet.  Family was here for Thanksgiving only.   That house is good.  The yard looks so bland without the flowers and no holiday lights.  We also had some warm weather and I noticed some of my spring flowers started to peak through.  However this past week the temps have been extremely cold with a fair number of snow showers.  I can't wait until spring comes around so I can get back out in the yard.  I alredy have plans for what I want to do with the vege garden 

As for the new job....I actually no longer work on the farm.  The energizer bunny on caffine was getting to me big time.  I was supposed to be the mare manager, but in reality I was the mare manager plus assistant stallion manager plus entire farm manager plus administrative assistant plus billing   The job was a lot more than I had signed on for.  In addition, the boss would say I need you to do such and such, the next thing I knew she's saying I need you to do this, then this, etc and before I knew it I had a dozen things to do that all would need more than a day to complete, but she would expect them all done within hours.  She didn't understand that it's a bit hard to get anything completed when she keeps piling stuff on and not allowing time to get each thing done.  I was also getting concerned that they had way too many irons in the fire and not enough time or people to handle everything.  So I left the farm and within days I was recruited by a very large equine insurance company.  I started last week and so far it is a much better place to work.  It's a very busy office and I will have to do a lot of work, but the stress level is easier to deal with.  The hours and pay are great as are the benefits   So on I go....

Sorry I haven't been around, but when I was working on the farm, the hours were long and I was exhausted both physically and mentally.  I had less of a life then I did when I worked for the vet.  Now the hours are great and I'm not wiped out when I get home.  I should be able to get back into the gym now.  I can't use the excuse that the gym is out of the way because I pass the gym going to and from work now


----------



## NaturalMuscle (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey girl in that picture it looks like youve already brought sexy back 


Well I wish you good luck on your workouts it looks like you have a good start.

Its also time for me to start hitting the gym hard ive been procrastinating for so long because I work at a warehouse and find it hard after work to muster up the energy to hit the gym.

Well enough bout me good luck!


Natural Muscle


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 28, 2008)

hey! DANG! I need to talk w/ you more! WAHOO on the new job! It took a couple steps to get there....but you know the saying, when ever one door shuts, another one opens. Hope this new job is the door you were meant to go thru! 
So...I'm getting my stuff hammered out...so guess we're gonna be in the same boat. Let's get rowing eh?

(heh...I'm full of caffeine and the cliche's are flowing!)


----------



## katt (Jan 28, 2008)

Nice to  hear about the job change...  no one needs that amount of stress to deal with... 

Get de-compressed and then start hitting the gym again and you'll be up to speed in no time!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 28, 2008)

NaturalMuscle said:


> Hey girl in that picture it looks like youve already brought sexy back
> 
> 
> Well I wish you good luck on your workouts it looks like you have a good start.
> ...



Thanks.  I was the same way, I didn't have te energy after work to go to the gym and soon fell out of the gym habit.  Hopefully I will be able to get bak into a nice routine.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 28, 2008)

Burner02 said:


> hey! DANG! I need to talk w/ you more! WAHOO on the new job! It took a couple steps to get there....but you know the saying, when ever one door shuts, another one opens. Hope this new job is the door you were meant to go thru!
> So...I'm getting my stuff hammered out...so guess we're gonna be in the same boat. Let's get rowing eh?
> 
> (heh...I'm full of caffeine and the cliche's are flowing!)



Yeah, I know about the doors.  Thankfully this one opened up fast.  The hardest thing for me is now I have to dress in business clothes instead of casual jeans and tshirts.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 28, 2008)

katt said:


> Nice to  hear about the job change...  no one needs that amount of stress to deal with...
> 
> Get de-compressed and then start hitting the gym again and you'll be up to speed in no time!



Ohh I know...the stress was horrible and it was only going to get worse.  I get migraines and the farm job was sure to send me into serious migraine attacks.  The new job is a completely different story.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow! Another job.  Things do happen quickly in your life.  Good luck with this one.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 29, 2008)

glad things happened for the better


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 29, 2008)

Devlin said:


> Yeah, I know about the doors. Thankfully this one opened up fast. The hardest thing for me is now I have to dress in business clothes instead of casual jeans and tshirts.


I bet you look great, though!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 30, 2008)

Heya sweety glad to hear the job is easier on ya!  Now get your fine butt back in the gym and work it!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 6, 2008)

knock knock

warm weather is almost here whats the plans for the garden?  i have a TON TON TON of lanscape work to do this year...I'm gonna snap some photos of my property for ya so i can share the process.  im making a beach by the pool, making a pond, a fountain, oh the list goes on forever!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 7, 2008)

Holy missing in action, Batman.  Where's Dev?


----------



## Devlin (Mar 15, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Holy missing in action, Batman.  Where's Dev?



I went into hibernation for a while.  The weather here has been beyond nuts.  Within a few weeks we went from 24+ tornado in the area to 8 inches of snow to close to 70 this week  

I'm loving my new job!!!!  It seems this time I have found a job and career I can settle into for the long haul.  Plus the benefits are the best I have ever I had.   

I haven't made it back into the gym  , however I got a nice workout shoveling snow one day last week.  Now that it is thawing out, I've started working in my yard and gardens.  My spring flowers are coming up and my seeds are started for my vege garden.  I'm going with broccolli, basil, serrano peppers and three different types of tomatoes (roma, grape and a unique white one).  I'm considering re-doing the border around one of my gardens and expanding it as well as expanding my vege garden.  Other projects...installing tile on my back steps, replacing  the cement walk out front with brick, installing pavers from the front walk to my driveway, re-doing the landscapin behind my house and adding stone to my driveway.  If I manage to do all of that I won't need the gym 

In other news...I've started to have a social life   I've been frequenting a local bar/diner.  It's kinda like the bar Cheers.  It's laid back, friendly with a great bartender, great drinks and good food too.  I've made friends there and found it's a great place to relax and unwind.  Yes, I have also started to kinda see someone.  Nothing serious right now, but who knows what is down the road.  And Burner...it's not my ex  However DB....the new guy is a firefighter.....


----------



## Devlin (Mar 15, 2008)

*DB*....I almost forgot one other thing...two weekends ago I almost called you to let you know I was going to be in NJ.  However, I flew into Philly friday evening to surprise my mom at a party and flew back to KY saturday morning.  I was in NJ for just over 16 hours, however if it wasn't for my family I would have been ready to leave after about an hour   The drive from Philly to NJ was all it took for me to truely appreciate living in KY.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 15, 2008)

Devlin said:


> However DB....the new guy is a firefighter.....



Well if your gonna cheat on me matters well be a fireman


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 15, 2008)

Devlin said:


> *DB*....I almost forgot one other thing...two weekends ago I almost called you to let you know I was going to be in NJ.  However, I flew into Philly friday evening to surprise my mom at a party and flew back to KY saturday morning.  I was in NJ for just over 16 hours, however if it wasn't for my family I would have been ready to leave after about an hour   The drive from Philly to NJ was all it took for me to truely appreciate living in KY.



Where in NJ are they? I'm 45 minutes from phily...shoulda stopped by you should see my new place it is phenominal you would loveit!!!!

Glad things are on the up and up with ya...I just turned the soil for my new garden this morning and got the land prepped...now I'm gonna build up the border and fill with some soil then plant away.  Haven't decided what to plant yet though.  The new garden is roughly 30ftx6ft...nothing to big but big enough for a few fresh things day to day.

Also gonna be installing a new fence around some of the property...i think its something like 400+ feet of fencing LOL.  Thats gonna be a long day!  And thats only 1/3 of the property...thank god i'm not fencing int he front 2/3 of it I'd be in trouble HAHAH.

Its nice to see ya back to say hi...you better come back often I'm gonna start takin pictures for ya...and next time your in the area give me a buzz!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 15, 2008)

DeadBolt said:


> Where in NJ are they? I'm 45 minutes from phily...shoulda stopped by you should see my new place it is phenominal you would loveit!!!!
> 
> Glad things are on the up and up with ya...I just turned the soil for my new garden this morning and got the land prepped...now I'm gonna build up the border and fill with some soil then plant away.  Haven't decided what to plant yet though.  The new garden is roughly 30ftx6ft...nothing to big but big enough for a few fresh things day to day.
> 
> ...




My parents are in Cherry Hill and my sister is in Voorhees.  I landed in Philly friday evening and went straight to a party which lasted until 10:30pm, visited with my parents before bed.  Saturday I had to be at the Philly airport by 9am as my flight left at 10am so I had a quick visit with my sister in the morning before the airport and then it was back to beautiful, relaxing KY.  

A 30x6 garden is a nice size.  Mine is only 6x6.  I hope to expand it to 12 x 6 or 24 x 6.  

That's stll a lot offencing.  I want to get my place fenced in, but when I do I will have a pro do it because we have so much rock and limestone.  

Pics? Now there is a nice incentive


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 16, 2008)

Hiya Sister Devlin, sounds like your gettin busy again, glad to hear that my Friend!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 16, 2008)

so glad to hear from ya Dev!


----------



## katt (Mar 17, 2008)

Hiya Dev! Welcome back..     Be careful when "expanding" that garden,,, I started to do that a while back... and now mine is 30 x 100..  never enough room,,,,,


----------



## Devlin (Mar 17, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Hiya Sister Devlin, sounds like your gettin busy again, glad to hear that my Friend!!!



Thanks.  I'm slowly getting back into life


----------



## Devlin (Mar 17, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> so glad to hear from ya Dev!



Thanks Billie.   I have missed everyone.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 17, 2008)

katt said:


> Hiya Dev! Welcome back..     Be careful when "expanding" that garden,,, I started to do that a while back... and now mine is 30 x 100..  never enough room,,,,,



30 x 100  Mine won't be that big because my yard isn't that big.  I can go up to 6 x 24 however which I think would be just right since my garden is a raised bed.  Plus I need to save room in the yard for my dogs


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 17, 2008)

Hope life is smileing down on you Sister Devlin!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2008)

hiya Dev!


----------



## Devlin (Apr 8, 2008)

Sorry I went poof yet again.  I am getting my life back on track finally.  Work is fantastic and my boss has already started the ball rolling on getting me to progress up through the company.  My co-workers are a unique group, but easy to work with.  It's a bit strange working for a large international corporation, but the benefits are incredible.    The company and my co-workers are in to fitness and keeping healthy/fit which is a big incentitive to get into the gym. I have gotten back into jogging and I have been taking my dogs with me.  My short term goal is to complete a 5k on May 31 which is our local "Step Out for Diabetes."  My co-workers are supportive and may even join me.  

It's hard to believe I've been in my house for almost a full year.  Life is really changed from a year ago and even though I've gone through a couple rough points this year, it has been a good year.  My Spring flowers are all blooming and look great. Now that Spring and warmer weather has arrived, it's time to start the yard/landscaping/garden projects  This past weekend, I started installing stepping stones from my front door to my driveway and started expanding my garden.   I also had to mow my grass on sunday  and of course on monday my allergies slammed me.  This coming weekend I need to finish installing the stepping stones and finish expanding the garden.  Yes, I'm loving that Spring has arrived!!!

Hope all is well with everyone and I will try to make more frequent appearances here.  If anyone woud like to support me and the American Diabetes Association during their Step Out to Fight Diabetes, please visit me at my walk page http://http://main.diabetes.org/site/TR?pg=personal&fr_id=5150&px=1763428


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm so happy for you Dev!! I have a 5k also the 10th of May...how are your practice runs goin?


----------



## Pylon (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## boilermaker (Apr 9, 2008)

Expanding the garden?  I'll say.  last time i checked in here it was on your balcony!!!!  Hope things are good for you, dev.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 9, 2008)

Your in my thoughts and Prayers Sister Devlin!!!


----------



## Devlin (Apr 16, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> I'm so happy for you Dev!! I have a 5k also the 10th of May...how are your practice runs goin?



Thanks Billie.  Times have not been too good, but then my allergies sucked the life out of me recently.  Thankfully it's not a timed event, I'm just competing against myself.  The last time I did the 5K Walk for Daibetes, I did it in about 25 minutes.  This year I would like to finish at around 20 minutes.  It's not a flat course and the hills wipe me out.  A couple girls from work may join me since our company is really supporting the American Heart Associations walking campaign and we can kill two birds with one stone.


----------



## Devlin (Apr 16, 2008)

Pylon said:


>


----------



## Devlin (Apr 16, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Your in my thoughts and Prayers Sister Devlin!!!



Thanks Arch!  How is life treating you?


----------



## Devlin (Apr 16, 2008)

boilermaker said:


> Expanding the garden?  I'll say.  last time i checked in here it was on your balcony!!!!  Hope things are good for you, dev.



Things are going very well for me.  A year ago this month, I bought a little house and have loved every minute of it.  My garden was 6 x 8 last year and this year it will be 6 x 24.    Today I finished installing stepping stones from my front door to my driveway   This weekend I will finish expanding my garden.  I have the borders, but I need to prep the ground, secure the borders and fill it with soil.  I had started seeds, but they didn't do too well so I will be starting another group of seeds.  I will have 3 different types of tomatoes, basil, peppers, broccoli, parsly as well as flowers.


----------



## Devlin (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm enjoying life again with my house and with work.  I haven't gotten in to the gym, but  I have been walking (weather permitting and allergy permiting) and I have been working in my yard.  Now that I have health benefits again, I got into to see a doctor for my migraines who also specializes in sports medicine.  He was not thrilled with my knees and diagnosed patellar issues with both knees which didn't surprise me.  He wants me to start some physical therapy for my knees to prevent further damage and therapy for my neck to help reduce migranes associated with a tight neck.  I've been having a lot of pain in my right wrist which I thought was tendonitis due to badly breaking it many many years ago.  Turns out I was correct I do have tendonitis, but it is due to a small tear in the tendon  I'm not sure when the tear occurred, but using the computer a lot as well as cold, damp weather has caused a lot of irritation to the tendon and pain.  The doctor gave me a wrist brace that immobilizes my wrist and thumb as well as a NSAID patch to apply to my wrist when the pain gets bad.  I just need to give my wrist time to rest and hope the tendon heals.  Life is never dull.....


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 16, 2008)

nothing like falling apart at the seams Dev!! Take it easy on yourself!!


----------



## Devlin (Apr 23, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> nothing like falling apart at the seams Dev!! Take it easy on yourself!!



No kidding.  To add insult to injury...I was rear ended on monday.  Traffic was stopped, but the kid behind was distracted by trying to make a call on his phone and thought he saw traffic start to move so he hit the gas, slamming into my bumper.  There is minor damage to my bumper, his car may be totalled (given the amount of damage along with the age of the car) and I have some neck and back aches.  I wasn't hurt bad and I wasn't sore enough to go to the doc on monday, but I'm going to the doctor tomorrow since it's not getting better as quickly as I expected.  Ahh life is such a joy sometimes.....


----------



## katt (Apr 23, 2008)

Don't people know by now that you don't talk on your cell while driving????  Gawd that's annoying..

Glad you're ok after the accident though


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 23, 2008)

katt said:


> Don't people know by now that you don't talk on your cell while driving????  Gawd that's annoying..



texting is even worse............i'm on a mission to be the last person ever to send a text message.  I refuse.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 23, 2008)

katt said:


> Don't people know by now that you don't talk on your cell while driving???? Gawd that's annoying..
> 
> Glad you're ok after the accident though


 
the sad part was we wansn't even driving...he was stopped!!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 19, 2008)

heya lil ms firewoman how the hell are ya?

hows the kneck and what not from the accident?

hows the garden?  I have a ton of herbs going right now and they are coming in great!  haven't had time to finish the veggie garden but the lawn is finally coming ina nd its really looking nice!

once I finish up the garden I'll take some pics for ya!


----------



## Devlin (May 31, 2008)

DeadBolt said:


> heya lil ms firewoman how the hell are ya?
> 
> hows the kneck and what not from the accident?
> 
> ...




All better from the accident.  I still need to get my truck in to get the minor damage to the bumper fixed.   

My garden is a bit behind.  The weather did not work with me in the beginning of April and I had to delay planting.  However, now my peppers and tomatoes as well as some herbs are doing well.  My lawn is better than last year, but I'm still trying to kill some broad leaf weeds in it.  I managed to kill some of the weeds in the front lawn and now need to seed it, but the weeds in the side yard have been tougher.

As for work.....it's going well.  We are busy which is good and my boss is still working on advancing me in the company.  I'm taking some classes for work and I passed the first of three exams which helps me at work.  Last wednesday our company had it's annual "Global Day of Giving" and our PR Department selected our office, as well as a select group of others that are world wide, to profiled in a company newsleter.  Pictures from our day can be found on flickr.com key words "dayofgiving 2008".  Our pictures are in the Lexington Group.  I will try to post a link to them.  

Outside of work....well I participated in the American Diabetes Association's Step Out for Diabetes today.  I opted for the 5k instead of the 1 mile fun walk.  I finished the 5k in 28 minutes, 45 seconds (11 minutes, 30 seconds per mile average).  Not the fatest time in the world, but I was happy with it considering I didn't get to train as much as I would have liked, it was high 70's low 80's this morning with high humidity, and it wasn't a flat course. 

Overall life is good.....


----------



## DeadBolt (May 31, 2008)

Glad to hear it doll!  

I have been on a picture kick lately so check my journal out I am gonna be snapping some pics of the house with the new lawn work and everything for ya....your gonna love the setup!

Ill check in again tomorrow just wanted to stop by and say HI I have a 4 day weekend and have fished every day thus far and tomorrow I plan on fishing the entire day away LOL!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 28, 2009)

I started this journal nearly a year ago and it's amazing how much life can change in a year.  

Things that have remained the same...
1. still have my house and my truck
2. still have my job (actually got a raise, a promotion and a bonus this year) 
3. still have my dogs and my horse
4. still love working in my yard and my garden
5. still single, available and looking 

Things that have changed:
1. gained way too much weight
2. seriously out of shape
3. hoping I've gotten rid of my migrane headaches

Part of the reason I've gained so much weight and gotten seriously out of shape was I wasn't going to the gym because I was working tons of hours.  I'm still a workaholic, but I'm not working nearly as many hours as I was.  I plan to get back in the gym, but I can't just yet.  My migraine headaches were getting really, really bad. They were definitely related to my "cycle" and my doc and I tried many things to reduce my headaches, but with no success.  After 5 years of trying different non-invasive options and lots of deep thought, I convinced my doctor I wanted to go ahead with a surgical option.  I opted to have a complete/total hysterectomy.    On Feb 12, 2009 I under went surgery which sent me straight into menapause    I did start on hormone replacement right away so I'm not experiencing any of the symptoms of menapause   While I went in to surgery to get rid of my migraines, little did I or my doctor know I actually needed surgery for another more serious reason.  It turns out I had an extremely serious case of endometriosis.  I was in advanced stage 4 (there are 4 stages and stage 4 is the worst) and it had spread though out my abdomin and I was bleeding internally.  I had never seen myself having kids which is why I had opted to go for surgery.  I knew due to my history of cancer and radiation treatments, my chances of having children without birth defects was slim, but it turns out I never would have been able to have kids anyway due to the endometriosis.  

I'm now 6 weeks post op and I'm still not completely healed.  Surgery was done laproscopically, but my doc had to perform a lot of lasering to destroy the endometrial tissue and to stop bleeding.  I feel great except for some occassional pains in my lower back and lower abs.  It probably doesn't help I've been playing "what not to do post-op."  Mowing the grass 6 weeks post op earns one a dose of advil and a pain pill.    I'm looking forward to getting back in the gym and may start back next week even if it is just doing cardio.  Something is better than nothing.......


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 28, 2009)

Welcome back.  That's quite a lot you've gone through.  Ironically, there's a post from DB just before yours and he too just made a return to IM.

Here's wishing you a full and speedy recovery and success on your journey back to fitness.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 29, 2009)

hey baby-doll!
Good to see ya again!
I seem to not have your email in my addy book...I  think I basically know it...but pm me again wiht it!
Sorry to hear that you'e been in pain...but if this is a step to being pain-free, then glad you got it out the way!
So...I'm fat-n-outta shape...so you-n-I will both be fighting to get back on top!
hmm...that sounds like a wrasslin' challenge...if so...then I accept!


----------

